# Cosa mi attira in una donna



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Sinceramente, onestamente, col cuore in mano?
Non saprei. Credo che dipenda dal momento e dagli stati d'animo.
Comunque, la bellezza non è un requisito indispensabile ( a meno che non sia proprio oggettivente brutta ) . Ma intelligenza, personalità e simpatia lo sono e come. Il vivere accanto lei senza sesso mi deve appagare quanto mi appaga stare con lei quando facciamo sesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

La testa.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La testa.


In sintesi quello che dicevo io. Si


----------



## lothar57 (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La testa.



ciao Joey,bentrovato..concordo molto,le cretine sono pericolose,anche se fossero bellissime..per cui prima richiesta,sempre e'la testa....a casa invece ho tutte e due...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Joey,bentrovato..concordo molto,le cretine sono pericolose,anche se fossero bellissime..per cui prima richiesta,sempre e'la testa....a casa invece ho tutte e due...


Una cretina con la testa ? 


Lotharaccio si scherza eeeehhhh ? Ma tu mi fai certi assist a centro area meglio di Pirlo 

Firmato:

Sette Vergini per Tubarao


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Una cretina con la testa ?
> 
> 
> Lotharaccio si scherza eeeehhhh ? Ma tu mi fai certi assist a centro area meglio di Pirlo
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Una cretina con la testa ?
> 
> 
> Lotharaccio si scherza eeeehhhh ? Ma tu mi fai certi assist a centro area meglio di Pirlo
> ...



tacci tua......ah Tuba nun me capisci..stavo a di'che puo'essere pure normale,come tante pa strada..ma deve essere intelligente....forse mi sn spiegato male..per farmi perdonare ti offro un pignoletto ghiacciato...quadretti di mortadella..e salamino nostro...ti va???ahahahhah...at salut...laziale


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sinceramente, onestamente, col cuore in mano?
> Non saprei. Credo che dipenda dal momento e dagli stati d'animo.
> Comunque, la bellezza non è un requisito indispensabile ( a meno che non sia proprio oggettivente brutta ) . Ma intelligenza, personalità e simpatia lo sono e come. Il vivere accanto lei senza sesso mi deve appagare quanto mi appaga stare con lei quando facciamo sesso.



Mi attira prima di tutto la bellezza, dopo la solarità e la voglia di ridere scherzare in compagnia, mi attira la sensibilità che si evince quando sa esternarla nei momenti giusti, mi attira la sua libertà sessuale, la sua capacità di evolversi sempre, mi attira quando esiste quella complicità instaurata senza ricercarla. etc.


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

La testa anche per me.
Ma mi piacciono quelle formose.


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La testa anche per me.
> Ma mi piacciono quelle formose.


... paura....:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

La postura,punto vita,er culo,sguardo,gamba,capelli,caviglie....!!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La postura,punto vita,er culo,sguardo,gamba,capelli,caviglie....!!


Seno no ?


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sinceramente, onestamente, col cuore in mano?
> Non saprei. Credo che dipenda dal momento e dagli stati d'animo.
> Comunque, la bellezza non è un requisito indispensabile ( a meno che non sia proprio oggettivente brutta ) . Ma intelligenza, personalità e simpatia lo sono e come. Il vivere accanto lei senza sesso mi deve appagare quanto mi appaga stare con lei quando facciamo sesso.


Sono sincero, se è una bella donna, mi interesso poco al suo carattere, basta che sia una persona posata ed educata. Mi rendo conto che è una mia mancanza, ma per me una donna è principalmente grazia e bellezza, il resto passa in secondo piano.


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono sincero, se è una bella donna, *mi interesso poco al suo carattere*, basta che sia una persona posata ed educata. Mi rendo conto che è una mia mancanza, ma per me una donna è principalmente grazia e bellezza, il resto passa in secondo piano.


è ma se ne becchi una col carattere di merda poi sei fottuto!


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Anche il seno..ma non è una priorità,il culo pregiudicato è impriscendibile!!


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è ma se ne becchi una col carattere di merda poi sei fottuto!


Infatti, mia moglie m'ha fregato! Però mi piace troppo...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche il seno..ma non è una priorità,il culo pregiudicato è impriscendibile!!



Come ti capisco...


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come ti capisco...


Io sono per l'armonia del tutto... deve avere un bel seno e un bel sedere, imprescindibili per la femminilità.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La testa anche per me.
> Ma mi piacciono quelle formose.



Cioè?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sono per l'armonia del tutto... deve avere un bel seno e un bel sedere, imprescindibili per la femminilità.



Kid ho cercato di essere reale nella mia risposta, infatti scrissi, per primo la bellezza, di certo se mi ritrovo una donna bella che dopo frequento, perchè! "ho acchiappato" per la bellezza "piaciuta" mi ritrovo una cretina... la mollo all'istante e non c'è culo che tiene :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Kid ho cercato di essere reale nella mia risposta, infatti scrissi, per primo la bellezza, di certo se mi ritrovo una donna bella che dopo frequento, perchè! "ho acchiappato" per la bellezza "piaciuta" mi ritrovo una cretina... la mollo all'istante e non c'è culo che tiene :mrgreen:


Vabbè se è cretina c'è poco da fare. Io dicevo che sono molto elastico e per nulla esigente in fatto di carattere. Se non è stupida e maleducata ma è bella, per me è ok.

Molto terra terra dai. Ma la superficialità e la cretineria non li accetto.


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ... paura....:unhappy:



Tranquilla. Non ti ho mai guardata come un oggetto sessuale.







:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono sincero, se è una bella donna, mi interesso poco al suo carattere, basta che sia una persona posata ed educata. Mi rendo conto che è una mia mancanza, ma per me una donna è principalmente grazia e bellezza, il resto passa in secondo piano.



:unhappy:

hai sbagliato secolo Kid. Di almeno 150 anni.


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> hai sbagliato secolo Kid. Di almeno 150 anni.




Ah perchè oggi non è una società basata sull'immagine?

Me sa che hai sbagliato te! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


nel senso che quando mi capita (raramente) di guardare una donna che mi piace particolarmente scatenandomi ombre di pensieri impuri, in genere è molto simpatica, molto ironica, molto tutto insomma e noto che in quel frangente una formosa non mi dispiace.

Tipo.
Il mio ideale di donna, fisicamente, è la Bellucci.
La marini mi fa impressione invece, troppo trucida ecco, per dire che comunque "grazia e bellezza" (cit) in quel caso devono essere complementari al fisico.

Se una è simpatica, formosa ma è...trucida appunto, non mi solletica nessun ormone.

Sono diversamente etero a momenti alterni:unhappy:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Ah perchè oggi non è una società basata sull'immagine?
> *
> Me sa che hai sbagliato te! :mrgreen:


Potrebbe. Ma tu non sei obbligato ad adeguarti. Puoi ancora scegliere cosa farti piacere e cosa no. Credo.


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah perchè oggi non è una società basata sull'immagine?
> 
> Me sa che hai sbagliato te! :mrgreen:



non lo so.
Non frequento certa gente grazie al cielo.
Sono abbastanza avulsa a queste dinamiche di immagine


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Potrebbe. Ma tu non sei obbligato ad adeguarti. Puoi ancora scegliere cosa farti piacere e cosa no. Credo.


appunto. Mica fanno il lavaggio del cervello.

Sei sempre libero di decidere da cosa farti condizionare o no.
E l'immagine davvero per me è zero.


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Potrebbe. Ma tu non sei obbligato ad adeguarti. Puoi ancora scegliere cosa farti piacere e cosa no. Credo.


E chi ha detto questo? Se c'è una persona fuori dalle mode e dal tempo, quella sono io.

Ho fatto notare che, vista la società attuale, la mia è una richiesta in linea con i tempi, tutto qui.


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> appunto. Mica fanno il lavaggio del cervello.
> 
> Sei sempre libero di decidere da cosa farti condizionare o no.
> E l'immagine davvero per me è zero.


Aò, ve ripeto che io sono così... perchè sono così. Non sono un ventenne acerbo e stupidotto.

Che poi, che avrò mai detto? Che non ho richieste particolari se una donna mi comunica bellezza e femminilità, è grave?


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Aò, ve ripeto che io sono così... perchè sono così. Non sono un ventenne acerbo e stupidotto.
> 
> Che poi, che avrò mai detto? Che non ho richieste particolari se una donna mi comunica bellezza e femminilità, è grave?


Assolutamente no. Anzi. Il mondo è bello perché è vario


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono sincero, se è una bella donna, *mi interesso poco al suo carattere*, basta che sia una persona posata ed educata. Mi rendo conto che è una mia mancanza, ma per me una donna è principalmente grazia e bellezza, il resto passa in secondo piano.


Male.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè se è cretina c'è poco da fare. Io dicevo che sono molto elastico e per nulla esigente in fatto di carattere. Se non è stupida e maleducata ma è bella, per me è ok.
> 
> Molto terra terra dai. Ma la superficialità e la cretineria non li accetto.



:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

E la curiosità. Non intesa come interesse per il pettegolezzo ma come curiosità per le cose nuove: una sperimentatrice, una persona che non teme di mettersi in gioco. E spesso la curiosità, se non trascende in morbosità e mera trasgressione fine a se stessa, comporta anche coraggio.


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Aò, ve ripeto che io sono così... perchè sono così. Non sono un ventenne acerbo e stupidotto.
> 
> Che poi, che avrò mai detto? Che non ho richieste particolari se una donna mi comunica bellezza e femminilità, è grave?


mannò che non è grave, dai.
Riabbassa il pelo.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

*il lato B.*


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E chi ha detto questo? Se c'è una persona fuori dalle mode e dal tempo, quella sono io.
> 
> Ho fatto notare che, vista la società attuale, *la mia è una richiesta in linea con i tempi,* tutto qui.



in che senso, scusa?

ah, capito.....nel senso che ci sono solo donne belle in giro :lipstick:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> *il lato B.*


Amico non puoi paragonare il lato B con il lato A: è come paragonare la lana con la seta, il vino con l'aceto e ... il Napoli con la Juve :mrgreen::mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

la testa

e le tette


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La testa.


 a me  il "movimento" della testa quando mi fa un soffocotto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

*con zimpatia Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Sono sincero, se è una bella donna, mi interesso poco al suo carattere, basta che sia una persona posata ed educata. Mi rendo conto che è una mia mancanza, ma per me una donna è principalmente grazia e bellezza, il resto passa in secondo piano.











'azzi tua ..:canna:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> a me  il "movimento" della testa quando mi fa un soffocotto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:calcio:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la testa
> 
> e le tette


Bingo, Sorella. E' come dire nitro + glicerina ! :up:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Amico non puoi paragonare il lato B con il lato A: è come paragonare la lana con la seta, il vino con l'aceto e ... il Napoli con la Juve :mrgreen::mexican:


 :up:  infatti li lato B è di gran lunga superiore al lato A, copme ilNapoli è di gran lunga superiore alla Juve (arbitri a parte):mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :calcio:




:kick::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :up:  infatti li lato B è di gran lunga superiore al lato A, copme ilNapoli è di gran lunga superiore alla Juve (arbitri a parte):mrgreen:


Eh eh eh stavolta ti frego: non te l'aspetti ma STRAQUOTO !!!!!:up::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Bingo, Sorella. E' come dire nitro + glicerina ! :up:


certo

alle mie amiche, quelle che mi piacciono per la loro testa, io coccolo sempre il seno, anche solo con lo sguardo


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Oh, ancora non ho capito che cosa ho scritto di così "assurdo" eh... vabbè.


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> 
> alle mie amiche, quelle che mi piacciono per la loro testa, io coccolo sempre il seno, anche solo con lo sguardo


io lo tocco pure.
Con dolcezza


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> 
> alle mie amiche, quelle che mi piacciono per la loro testa, io coccolo sempre il seno, anche solo con lo sguardo




pure io e non solo con lo sguardo :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> 
> alle mie amiche, quelle che mi piacciono per la loro testa, io coccolo sempre il seno, anche solo con lo sguardo


Mi ha sempre incuriosito questa cosa, sai?
Ho spesso sentito che tra le donne può crearsi un'affinità  che inizia dalle coccole sino a trasformarsi talvolta in un rapporto lesbo soft (baci, carezze)
E' vero o è una leggenda maschile? Eppure me lo hanno detto delle amiche.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io lo tocco pure.
> Con dolcezza



eh, divina

io lo bacio pure, con dolcezza, se capita...

(ma dicevo "anche solo..." perchè qui poi partono gli ormoni :mrgreen


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, divina
> 
> io lo bacio pure, con dolcezza, se capita...
> 
> (ma dicevo "anche solo..." perchè qui poi partono gli ormoni :mrgreen


Ho un accenno di erezione. :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Settembre 2012)

Gli occhi alias lo sguardo.



capelli

assenza di peli sulle braccia

bocca

culo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> seno

caviglie


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, divina
> 
> io lo bacio pure, con dolcezza, se capita...
> 
> (ma dicevo "anche solo..." perchè qui poi partono gli ormoni :mrgreen





Kid ha detto:


> Ho un accenno di erezione. :rotfl:


_Beato te!_

ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:ld:


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, divina
> 
> io lo bacio pure, con dolcezza, se capita...
> 
> (ma dicevo "anche solo..." perchè qui poi partono gli ormoni :mrgreen


ah ok...allora glisso sul resto che faccio con i seni delle mie amiche.


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> 
> alle mie amiche, quelle che mi piacciono per la loro testa, io coccolo sempre il seno, anche solo con lo sguardo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Potrebbe. Ma tu non sei obbligato ad adeguarti. Puoi ancora scegliere cosa farti piacere e cosa no. Credo.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Aò, ve ripeto che io sono così... perchè sono così. Non sono un ventenne acerbo e stupidotto.
> 
> Che poi, che avrò mai detto? Che non ho richieste particolari se una donna mi comunica bellezza e femminilità, è grave?



No kid non è grave è un pochino "svilente" per una donna.....

Poi dipende se stiamo parlando di una trombata o relazione "leggera" o di una compagna


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No kid non è grave è un pochino "svilente" per una donna.....


già...:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la testa
> 
> e le tette



Sono la tua donna  (un momento di immodestia mi è concesso, vero?)


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>



O pensa che non ho la testa, o non l'ho mai notato:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No kid non è grave è un pochino "svilente" per una donna.....
> 
> Poi dipende se stiamo parlando di una trombata o relazione "leggera" o di una compagna


Io non sono per i rapporti casuali, non li concepisco.

E qui cara Tebe si che sono indietro di 150 anni... con orgoglio.

Dico solo che non ho particolari requisiti caratteriali per una donna. Deve essere bella, posata e non cretina. Se poi è permalosa, filosofa, gelosa o altro... cosa mi cambia? Ci si innamora dell'immagine che ci restituisce una persona, non del carattere. Quindi sarebbe tempo perso scriversi una lista di richieste caratteriali e "cacciare" sulla base di quella.


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> O pensa che non ho la testa, o non l'ho mai notato:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:rotfl:guarda che anche io potrei essere la sua donna:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non sono per i rapporti casuali, non li concepisco.
> 
> E qui cara Tebe si che sono indietro di 150 anni... con orgoglio.
> 
> Dico solo che non ho particolari requisiti caratteriali per una donna. Deve essere bella, posata e non cretina. *Se poi è permalosa, filosofa, gelosa o altro... cosa mi cambia? Ci si innamora dell'immagine che ci restituisce una persona, non del carattere.* Quindi sarebbe tempo perso scriversi una lista di richieste caratteriali e "cacciare" sulla base di quella.


io non sono d'accordo! per me vale l'esatto contrario....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non sono per i rapporti casuali, non li concepisco.
> 
> E qui cara Tebe si che sono indietro di 150 anni... con orgoglio.
> 
> *Dico solo che non ho particolari requisiti caratteriali per una donna*. Deve essere bella, posata e non cretina. Se poi è permalosa, filosofa, gelosa o altro... cosa mi cambia? Ci si innamora dell'immagine che ci restituisce una persona, non del carattere. Quindi sarebbe tempo perso scriversi una lista di richieste caratteriali e "cacciare" sulla base di quella.


E' questo che mi lascia un po' così. Se sapessi che al mio compagno "basta" che io sia bella e non cretina e tutto il resto non ha importanza mi sentirei svilita come donna.... 
Che ci si innamora dell'immagine che ci restituisce una perdona sono d'accordo, ma per me l'imamgine non è quella esteriore.


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non sono d'accordo! per me vale l'esatto contrario....


Allora no ncredi nel colpo di fulmine, deduco.

Cioè se vedi uno che ti  fulmina con lo sguardo, ma poi lo conosci e capisci che è (per esempio) una persona nervosa, gli dici "no grazie"?

Io vado molto a pelle invece.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

Non ho una risposta precisa a questa cosa......

Però devo dire che quando ero più giovane ero piuttosto attratto da tutto quello che era alternativo e lontano dagli stereotipi. Più una era fricchettona o alternativa, più mi faceva sangue.

Un chiodo al posto di una minigonna, un anfibio al posto dei tacchi a spillo, una ciocca di capelli blu al posto del classico biondo, i Ramones al posto degli Spandau Ballett......

Firmato:

Non avrai altro Tubarao all'infuori di me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono la tua donna  (un momento di immodestia mi è concesso, vero?)



anche due...























FARFIE! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho una risposta precisa a questa cosa......
> 
> Però devo dire che quando ero più giovane ero piuttosto attratto da tutto quello che era alternativo e lontano dagli stereotipi. Più una era fricchettona o alternativa, più mi faceva sangue.
> 
> ...


Ci mancherebbe che tu ascoltassi gli Spandau Ballet e non i Ramones !!!!! :mrgreen::up: gabba gabba hey


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Allora no ncredi nel colpo di fulmine, deduco*.
> 
> Cioè se vedi uno che ti fulmina con lo sguardo, ma poi lo conosci e capisci che è (per esempio) una persona nervosa, gli dici "no grazie"?
> 
> Io vado molto a pelle invece.


esatto! io mi innamoro col tempo...può anche attirarmi fisicamente ma poi sono altre le cose che mi fanno innamorare


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche due...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: E dopo questo non hai più il permesso di guardarmi le tette quando ci incontriamo, in compenso pensavo di farmi una ciocca blu:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto! io mi innamoro col tempo...può anche attirarmi fisicamente ma poi sono altre le cose che mi fanno innamorare


Ok, sei una "cerebrale". Io lo sono su mille altre cose, ma in amore... no, il primo impatto è quello che conta. Poi c'è da dire che sono fortunato, ho la dote di inquadrare subito una persona.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto! io mi innamoro col tempo...può anche attirarmi fisicamente ma poi sono altre le cose che mi fanno innamorare


Quoto
Per questo facevo la distinzione tra relazione e rapporto occasionale


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Per questo facevo la distinzione tra relazione e rapporto occasionale


ovvio! se si tratta di un rapporto occasionale deve essere uno che mi fa impazzire l'ormone..


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Per questo facevo la distinzione tra relazione e *rapporto occasionale*


Mamma mia, mi fa orrore pure la parola.

Quello si che per me è avvilente (anzi... sminuente) per la donna... e pure per l'uomo!


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Per questo facevo la distinzione tra relazione e rapporto occasionale


Ma è sempre così netta la distinzione? Magari parte come occasionale, cresce e poi diventa una relazione ... e sei cotto ! Si lo so è OT


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' questo che mi lascia un po' così. Se sapessi che al mio compagno "basta" che io sia bella e non cretina e tutto il resto non ha importanza mi sentirei svilita come donna....
> Che ci si innamora dell'immagine che ci restituisce una perdona sono d'accordo, ma per me l'imamgine non è quella esteriore.



Ok ma volere o volare 
La prima cosa che uno / una guarda è l'esterno di sicuro non ti presenti con l'interno...
 Poi con la conoscenza l'interno viene fuori ma la struttura è stata e sarà sempre importante è inutile che raccontiamo il contrario....
Poi la bellezza è relativa bisogna sempre vedere cosa vedo l'occhio in una persona magari a me non dice nulla e ad un'altro piace un casino....
Io ad esempio non mi sono mai curata tantissimo faticando per farmi apprezzare per quello che sono dentro e non per il mio aspetto fisico (e non perchè sono bella ma piaccio proprio a pelle il motivo  sinceramente mi è ignoto )...


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mamma mia, mi fa orrore pure la parola.
> 
> *Quello si che per me è avvilente (anzi... sminuente) per la donna... e pure per l'uomo*!


 e perchè....tra due adulti consenzienti che c'è di male....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ma è sempre così netta la distinzione? Magari parte come occasionale, cresce e poi diventa una relazione ... e sei cotto ! Si lo so è OT


 Certo ma a quel punto non può "bastarti" solo quello che dice Kid (IMHO)


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mamma mia, mi fa orrore pure la parola.
> 
> Quello si che per me è avvilente (anzi... sminuente) per la donna... e pure per l'uomo!


Non lo trovo svilente ma posso condividere il fatto che non credo di poter andare a letto con il bello di urno incontrato in un locale.
Ma proprio per questo dico che se devo frequentare una persona deve esserci altro che mi piace che non sia il fisico


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto! io mi innamoro col tempo...può anche attirarmi fisicamente ma poi sono altre le cose che mi fanno innamorare


:fischio:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio! se si tratta di un rapporto occasionale deve essere uno che mi fa impazzire l'ormone..


arì...:fischio:


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo trovo svilente *ma posso condividere il fatto che non credo di poter andare a letto con il bello di urno incontrato in un locale.
> *Ma proprio per questo dico che se devo frequentare una persona deve esserci altro che mi piace che non sia il fisico


quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :fischio:





battiato63 ha detto:


> arì...:fischio:



che c'è


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo ma a quel punto *non può "bastarti" solo quello che dice Kid (IMHO)*


*
*
Oh, mai bastato. Ho iniziato il thread dicendo che purché vi siano intelligenza e simpatia il fisico non conta granché ....


----------



## lara (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Dico solo che non ho particolari requisiti caratteriali per una donna. Deve essere bella, posata e non cretina. Se poi è permalosa, filosofa, gelosa o altro... cosa mi cambia? Ci si innamora dell'immagine che ci restituisce una persona, non del carattere...


beh, qualcosa cambia.
in ogni caso, penso riconoscerai che la bellezza, la grazia, la femminilità, non siano fattori esclusivamente estetici.
a meno che non si tratti di una foto, l'immagine che ci restituisce una persona passa anche attraverso i suoi modi.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che c'è



pensavo..chi mai potrebbe essere così fortunato.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> pensavo..chi mai potrebbe essere così fortunato.....:mrgreen:



:fischio:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo trovo svilente ma posso condividere il fatto che non credo di poter andare a letto con il bello di urno incontrato in un locale.
> Ma proprio per questo dico che se devo frequentare una persona *deve esserci altro che mi piace che non sia il fisico*


:dollari:             :dollari:


:dollari:.......    :dollari:              
:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non sono per i rapporti casuali, non li concepisco.
> 
> *E qui cara Tebe si che sono indietro di 150 anni... con orgoglio.*
> 
> Dico solo che non ho particolari requisiti caratteriali per una donna. Deve essere bella, posata e non cretina. Se poi è permalosa, filosofa, gelosa o altro... cosa mi cambia? Ci si innamora dell'immagine che ci restituisce una persona, non del carattere. Quindi sarebbe tempo perso scriversi una lista di richieste caratteriali e "cacciare" sulla base di quella.




mannò (cit) si trombava anche allora per le amanti, hai sbagliato esempio.
La mentalità è una cosa, ma alle amanti 150 fa, gli si compravano le case e c'erano quelle autorizzate.
E le mogli zitte.

Storicamente c'era più troiaio e infedeltà allora di adesso.


Minkia Kid. Mantieni qualcuna?
:scared:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :fischio:






:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò (cit) si trombava anche allora per le amanti, hai sbagliato esempio.
> La mentalità è una cosa, ma alle amanti 150 fa, gli si compravano le case e c'erano quelle autorizzate.
> E le mogli zitte.
> 
> ...




:spesa:    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora no ncredi nel colpo di fulmine, deduco.
> 
> Cioè se vedi uno che ti  fulmina con lo sguardo, ma poi lo conosci e capisci che è (per esempio) una persona nervosa, gli dici "no grazie"?
> 
> Io vado molto a pelle invece.


pure io un po' la vedo così

anche perchè, approfondendo la conoscenza, mi è capitato spesso di sentirmi dire cose tipo: sai mi ricordo quando ti ho vista che facevi così, mi hai detto cosà, eri vestita così...etc.... insomma, ricordi dei primi "contatti" che evidentemente in qualche modo hanno colpito la sensibilità, che però non riguardano affatto atteggiamenti seduttivi, ma il modo di fare naturale che ciascuno di noi ha...non so se mi spiego

ed a mia volta, stessi pensieri di cose che mi hanno colpito, forse solo a me, eh, chissà


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> pure io un po' la vedo così
> 
> anche perchè, approfondendo la conoscenza, mi è capitato spesso di sentirmi dire cose tipo: sai mi ricordo quando ti ho vista che facevi così, mi hai detto cosà, eri vestita così...etc.... insomma, ricordi dei primi "contatti" che evidentemente in qualche modo hanno colpito la sensibilità, che però non riguardano affatto atteggiamenti seduttivi, ma il modo di fare naturale che ciascuno di noi ha...non so se mi spiego
> 
> ed a mia volta, stessi pensieri di cose che mi hanno colpito, forse solo a me, eh, chissà




oohhh Free....:inlove:   :inlove:     :inlove:   :inlove:


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> oohhh Free....:inlove:   :inlove:     :inlove:   :inlove:



:inlove:

ti ricordi quando lavavo i piatti?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :dollari: :dollari:
> 
> 
> :dollari:....... :dollari:
> :rotfl:


già detto cosa penso dell'argomento soldi e ampiamente dimostrato nella vita


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> ti ricordi quando lavavo i piatti?:rotfl:



e io ti stavo dietro.. ahhh come potrei mai dimenticarlo?? ne hai rotte di manopole dei rubinetti talmente le stringevi ...ma ne è valsa la pena..:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> già detto cosa penso dell'argomento soldi e ampiamente dimostrato nella vita



oltre che intelligente ed ironica sei anche senza ipocrisia .. complimenti..:up:


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e io ti stavo dietro.. ahhh come potrei mai dimenticarlo?? ne hai rotte di manopole dei rubinetti talmente le stringevi ...ma ne è valsa la pena..:rotfl::rotfl:



ah, eri tu?

sai, il vapore, le bolle di sapone, l'idraulico...non vedevo mica bene dietro:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> oltre che intelligente ed ironica sei anche senza ipocrisia .. complimenti..:up:


Ho un sacco di altri difetti, tranquillo


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho un sacco di altri difetti, tranquillo


con la tua grazia riesci a tramutarli in pregi


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> con la tua grazia riesci a tramutarli in pregi



Guarda che free poi è gelosa....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che free poi è gelosa....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 non ne ha motivo.. io sono galante di natura :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non ne ha motivo.. io sono galante *di natura* :mrgreen::mrgreen:



e adesso chi è questa Natura??:unhappy:

:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e adesso chi è questa Natura??:unhappy:
> 
> :rotfl:



sei tu la mia madre Natura..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sei tu la mia madre Natura..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



se se...
non sperare di passarla liscia!
:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Battiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiatoo!! mi sei mancato!! 

Le risate scemo! mitico mitico! e mitico!


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

Leggevo l'ultimo post di Tebe e pensavo ai gesti che scatenano l'ormone, quelli che ti fanno spuntare i canini sgocciolanti.

Ce ne sono alcuni che su di me hanno un effetto devastante.

Il primo è quello della matita. Una donna che, magari d'estate, si alza i capelli e li tiene raccolti con una matita o una penna, scoprendo così il collo, magari leggermente sudato, ecco, stabilisce un contatto diretto con l'interno dei miei boxer.

Lo stesso dicasi per la scarpetta sbattente. Una donna che, magari in altre faccende affacendata, con le gambe accavallate, e con quella sopra giocherella col piede facendo sbattere la scarpetta sul tallone, rischia di essere messa mani al muro in due secondi netti.

Firmato:

Un Tubarao, il mio regno per un Tubarao


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

lara ha detto:


> beh, qualcosa cambia.
> in ogni caso, penso riconoscerai che la bellezza, la grazia, la femminilità, non siano fattori esclusivamente estetici.
> a meno che non si tratti di una foto, l'immagine che ci restituisce una persona passa anche attraverso i suoi modi.


Certamente no, serve il portamento, l'atteggiamento, la sensualità... tutte cose che si hanno oppure no, raramente si possono imparare.


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò (cit) si trombava anche allora per le amanti, hai sbagliato esempio.
> La mentalità è una cosa, ma alle amanti 150 fa, gli si compravano le case e c'erano quelle autorizzate.
> E le mogli zitte.
> 
> ...


Oltre a moglie e figli no. :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Battiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiatoo!! mi sei mancato!!
> 
> Le risate scemo! mitico mitico! e mitico!


 cia fratè..:up:


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo trovo svilente ma posso condividere il fatto che non credo di poter andare a letto con il bello di urno incontrato in un locale.
> Ma proprio per questo dico che se devo frequentare una persona deve esserci altro che mi piace che non sia il fisico


Il punto secondo me è che non può esserci altro, se manca il "fisico".


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cia fratè..:up:


Fammi capì, dobbiamo salutarci in ogni 3D :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Il punto secondo me è che non può esserci altro, se manca il "fisico".



A dire il vero, io concordo con questo, non credo riuscirei ad avere una storia con una donna non bella fisicamente. E parlo di realtà non di scritte perbeniste.

Sarà un mio limite, sarà sbagliato, sarà quello che volte, ma per me è così.

Come sarebbe per me inconcepibile stare con una donna bella ma oltre la bellezza null'altro.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fammi capì, dobbiamo salutarci in ogni 3D :mrgreen:



 sempre:up: fratè...


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *A dire il vero, io concordo con questo, non credo riuscirei ad avere una storia con una donna non bella fisicamente*. E parlo di realtà non di scritte perbeniste.
> 
> Sarà un mio limite, sarà sbagliato, sarà quello che volte, ma per me è così.
> 
> Come sarebbe per me inconcepibile stare con una donna bella ma oltre la bellezza null'altro.


Ho amato donne non belle che mi hanno donato un piacere fisico e mentale mai provato con delle cheerleaders. Mi reputo un uomo privilegiato. se mi fossi limitato al loro aspetto esteriore molto medio avrei perso un mondo.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ho amato donne non belle che mi hanno donato un piacere fisico e mentale mai provato con delle cheerleaders. Mi reputo un uomo privilegiato. se mi fossi limitato al loro aspetto esteriore molto medio avrei perso un mondo.



Ma posso concordare con quello che dici, ci mancherebbe altro, diciamo che un mio status mentale che non mi permetterebbe di godere quanto con una donna bella, io lavoro molto di testa e fantasia L7 amo guardare amo sognare determinate curve e pelle della donna. 

Ma per andare oltre il discorso e non trovare un punto d'accordo, scrivo questo, tu hai la possibilità di scegliere tra due donne, entrambe hanno la stessa esperienza sessuale, chi scegli la donna non bella o quella bella ?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A dire il vero, io concordo con questo, non credo riuscirei ad avere una storia con una donna non bella fisicamente. E parlo di realtà non di scritte perbeniste.
> 
> Sarà un mio limite, sarà sbagliato, sarà quello che volte, ma per me è così.
> 
> *Come sarebbe per me inconcepibile stare con una donna bella ma oltre la bellezza null'altro*.


quindi o bella intelligente e perfetta o nulla?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Il punto secondo me è che non può esserci altro, se manca il "fisico".


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


>



.... :scared:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ho amato donne non belle che mi hanno donato un piacere fisico e mentale mai provato con delle cheerleaders. Mi reputo un uomo privilegiato. se mi fossi limitato al loro aspetto esteriore molto medio avrei perso un mondo.


Avvertenza. Post un pò colorito ma non posso censurarlo altrimenti perderebbe.

M'hai fatto ricordà un mio amico. Una sera s'infrattò, in spiaggia, con una non brutta, ma BRUTTA, del tipo che se je cascava la morte addosso faceva scopa. Ora, questo mio amico non è che avesse studiato a Oxford. Mi ricordo che quando tornò dove noi stavamo bevendo se ne uscì con una frase che rimase storica: "Aò sarà stata pure brutta, ma quella col cazzo in bocca sembrava Maradona quando palleggiava".         

Firmato:

Tubarao o non Tubarao, questo è il dilemma.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

*Farfalla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi attira prima di tutto la bellezza, dopo la solarità e la voglia di ridere scherzare in compagnia, mi attira la sensibilità che si evince quando sa esternarla nei momenti giusti, mi attira la sua libertà sessuale, la sua capacità di evolversi sempre, mi attira quando esiste quella complicità instaurata senza ricercarla. etc.



Questo è il mio pensiero.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Avvertenza. Post un pò colorito ma non posso censurarlo altrimenti perderebbe.
> 
> M'hai fatto ricordà un mio amico. Una sera s'infrattò, in spiaggia, con una non brutta, ma BRUTTA, del tipo che se je cascava la morte addosso faceva scopa. Ora, questo mio amico non è che avesse studiato a Oxford. Mi ricordo che quando tornò dove noi stavamo bevendo se ne uscì con una frase che rimase storica: "Aò sarà stata pure brutta, ma quella col cazzo in bocca sembrava Maradona quando palleggiava".
> 
> ...


Peccato che non sei registrato perché ti avrei dato uno smeraldo verde


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

*domanda per Claudio e Kid*

quanti anni avete in due? quindici?


----------



## dave.one (25 Settembre 2012)

Di una donna mi attira la spontaneità, ed il fatto che essere ed apparire combacino e presentino null'altro che se stessa. 
A prescindere da tutto, in principio una donna gode del mio massimo rispetto, chiunque essa sia.
Bella, semplice, naturale. Ai miei occhi soprattutto.


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non sono per i rapporti casuali, non li concepisco.
> 
> E qui cara Tebe si che sono indietro di 150 anni... con orgoglio.
> 
> Dico solo che non ho particolari requisiti caratteriali per una donna. Deve essere bella, posata e non cretina. Se poi è permalosa, filosofa, gelosa o altro... cosa mi cambia? Ci si innamora dell'immagine che ci restituisce una persona, non del carattere. Quindi *sarebbe tempo perso scriversi una lista di richieste caratteriali e "cacciare" sulla base di quella.*


Ti quoto Kid.

Lo penso anch'io.

Quando una persona ti attrae è principalmente perchè ti suscita reazioni fisiche che hanno poco a che fare con la ragione. Poi la razionalità subentra dopo e allora sì, troviamo le ragioni del nostro interesse. Ma quando una persona ti piace davvero, sei disposto a prenderti il pacchetto completo. Perchè sai che ne vale la pena. E' un gioco di equilibrio tra istinto e ragione che non si può spiegare a parole.

Le pecche caratteriali le abbiamo tutti. Se stiamo con una persona, se l'abbiamo scelta, sappiamo che su qualcosa dovremo accettare dei compromessi. Certo, deve valerne la pena. E io penso proprio che lo sforzo per accettare le differenze dell'altro, o per comprendere aspetti dell'altro che non ci piacciono, ecco, dia proprio la misura di quanto una persona ci interessa e sia importante per noi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

dave.one ha detto:


> Di una donna mi attira la spontaneità, ed il fatto che essere ed apparire combacino e presentino null'altro che se stessa.
> A prescindere da tutto, in principio una donna gode del mio massimo rispetto, chiunque essa sia.
> Bella, semplice, naturale. Ai miei occhi soprattutto.



bentornato!!!!!!!!!

:abbraccio:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

dave.one ha detto:


> Di una donna mi attira la spontaneità, ed il fatto che essere ed apparire combacino e presentino null'altro che se stessa.
> *A prescindere da tutto, in principio una donna gode del mio massimo rispetto, chiunque essa sia.*
> Bella, semplice, naturale. Ai miei occhi soprattutto.


In effetti è così che dovrebbe essere. Ma questo credo che dovrebbe valere con qualunque interlocutore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti quoto Kid.
> 
> Lo penso anch'io.
> 
> ...



ma qui non siamo in topic

kid scrive che una donna lo attira solo se è bella fisicamente

cosa significa? che deve avere le misure/somigliare  ad Angelina Jolie?

(tanto per non citare la solita BR )


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma qui non siamo in topic
> 
> kid scrive che una donna lo attira solo se è bella fisicamente
> 
> ...


 

e vi pare che una donna con tali misure vada con Kid?... suvvia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Kid*

Ti attirano solo le belle donne....poi scopri che hanno un culo incensurato..cosa fai?Kid non ci siamo NCS!!


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma qui non siamo in topic
> 
> kid scrive che una donna lo attira solo se è bella fisicamente
> 
> ...


Io rispondevo a Kid dove diceva che non ci si innamora del carattere. E condivido in pieno.

Personalmente se un uomo mi fa impazzire, mi prende fisicamente, mi attrae e mi fa stare bene a letto e fuori, me ne frego del suo carattere. Piuttosto posso valutare nel tempo se sia una persona corretta, sincera, che mi dia fiducia, che abbia una visione del mondo simile alla mia. Ma il carattere lo prendo come viene e di certo non sto a misurargli il QI.

Sulla bellezza non so che dirti. Mio marito dopo quasi vent'anni passati insieme mi ripete di essere ancora pazzo di me perchè per lui sono bella e femminile. Evidentemente per gli uomini la bellezza conta qualcosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io rispondevo a Kid dove diceva che non ci si innamora del carattere. E condivido in pieno.
> 
> Personalmente se un uomo mi fa impazzire, mi prende fisicamente, *mi attrae e mi fa stare bene a letto e fuori, me ne frego del suo carattere.* Piuttosto posso valutare nel tempo se sia una persona corretta, sincera, che mi dia fiducia, che abbia una visione del mondo simile alla mia. Ma il carattere lo prendo come viene e di certo non sto a misurargli il QI.
> 
> Sulla bellezza non so che dirti. Mio marito dopo quasi vent'anni passati insieme mi ripete di essere ancora pazzo di me perchè per lui sono bella e femminile. Evidentemente per gli uomini la bellezza conta qualcosa.


Boh. Ma cosa intendete per "carattere"? Come pensi (o pensate) che una persona possa farti star bene, non tanto nel letto(anche eh) ma fuori, con un carattere di merda?


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io rispondevo a Kid dove diceva che non ci si innamora del carattere. E condivido in pieno.
> 
> Personalmente se un uomo mi fa impazzire, mi prende fisicamente, *mi attrae e mi fa stare bene a letto e fuori, me ne frego del suo carattere.* Piuttosto posso valutare nel tempo se sia una persona corretta, sincera, che mi dia fiducia, che abbia una visione del mondo simile alla mia. Ma il carattere lo prendo come viene e di certo non sto a misurargli il QI.
> 
> Sulla bellezza non so che dirti. Mio marito dopo quasi vent'anni passati insieme mi ripete di essere ancora pazzo di me perchè per lui sono bella e femminile. Evidentemente per gli uomini la bellezza conta qualcosa.



non ho capito Sole...cosa intendi?


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Da 20 cm in su...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da 20 cm in su...!:rotfl:


scIemo :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Ma cosa intendete per "carattere"? Come pensi (o pensate) che una persona possa farti star bene, non tanto nel letto(anche eh) ma fuori, con un carattere di merda?


Boh, caratteri di merda non ne ho mai trovati. E non ho parlato affatto di caratteri di merda, l'ha scritto tu.

Trovo che ciascuno di noi abbia pregi e difetti. E personalmente non scarto a priori un uomo perchè ha qualcosa che può infastidirmi. Penso sia normale, conoscendo una persona, scoprire lati fastidiosi del suo carattere. Se una persona mi piace molto, se sto bene con lei, non mi sconvolgo nell'apprendere che ha qualcosa che non mi piace. E do per scontato che ci siano aspetti di me che possono non piacerle.

E' quello che diceva Kid, no? Se gli piace una donna e poi scopre che è gelosa o permalosa... se la tiene così com'è.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io rispondevo a Kid dove diceva che non ci si innamora del carattere. E condivido in pieno.
> 
> Personalmente s*e un uomo mi fa impazzire, mi prende fisicamente, mi attrae e mi fa stare bene a letto e fuori, me ne frego del suo carattere*. Piuttosto posso valutare nel tempo se sia una persona corretta, sincera, che mi dia fiducia, che abbia una visione del mondo simile alla mia. Ma il carattere lo prendo come viene e di certo non sto a misurargli il QI.
> 
> Sulla bellezza non so che dirti. Mio marito dopo quasi vent'anni passati insieme mi ripete di essere ancora pazzo di me perchè per lui sono bella e femminile. Evidentemente per gli uomini la bellezza conta qualcosa.


Scusami, come potresti star bene con uno che ha un carattere di ... cacca? Come si può prescindere da quello? Solo curiosità la mia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io rispondevo a Kid dove diceva che non ci si innamora del carattere. E condivido in pieno.
> 
> Personalmente se un uomo mi fa impazzire, mi prende fisicamente, mi attrae e mi fa stare bene a letto e fuori, me ne frego del suo carattere. Piuttosto posso valutare nel tempo se sia una persona corretta, sincera, che mi dia fiducia, che abbia una visione del mondo simile alla mia. Ma il carattere lo prendo come viene e di certo non sto a misurargli il QI.
> 
> Sulla bellezza non so che dirti. *Mio marito dopo quasi vent'anni passati insieme mi ripete di essere ancora pazzo di me perchè per lui sono bella e femminile. Evidentemente per gli uomini la bellezza conta qualcosa.*



ah, allora intendi la bellezza in senso soggettivo

bellezza= ciò che mi piace


spiace, ma kid secondo me intendeva tutt'altro
intendeva che se una donna non è bella fisicamente (secondo certi canoni) neanche pensa a scoparsela


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Scusate*

Io son d'accordo con sole,se devo dare due zaccagnate ad una tipa cosa mifrega del carattere?Per me puo essere anche una serial killer.....!


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No kid non è grave è un pochino "svilente" per una donna.....
> 
> Poi dipende se stiamo parlando di una trombata o relazione "leggera" o di una compagna



Farfalla, credo che dipenda dal tipo di donna, c ' è quella a cui piace sedurre col corpo e c'è quella a cui non basta. tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son d'accordo con sole,se devo dare due zaccagnate ad una tipa cosa mifrega del carattere?Per me puo essere anche una serial killer.....!


Su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
Ma innamorarsi o amare è un filo diverso di dare due zaccagnate


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Scusami, come potresti star bene con uno che ha un carattere di ... cacca? Come si può prescindere da quello? Solo curiosità la mia.


Ma perchè parlate di carattere di cacca?

Io non potrei stare bene con un uomo che avesse una carattere di merda, ovviamente. Ma grazie al cielo non ho mai frequentato persone così.

Sto parlando di aspetti del carattere che possono non piacere. Come ha detto Kid.
Io non sono un tipo di donna che dice 'non starei mai con un uomo permaloso' (tanto per fare un esempio). Se mi piace molto una persona e scopro che è permalosa, la accetto così com'è. Se penso che ne valga la pena, ovviamente. Ma do per scontato che se mi piace molto ne vale la pena, no?


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Dici?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh, caratteri di merda non ne ho mai trovati. *E non ho parlato affatto di caratteri di merda, l'ha scritto tu.
> *
> Trovo che ciascuno di noi abbia pregi e difetti. E personalmente non scarto a priori un uomo perchè ha qualcosa che può infastidirmi. Penso sia normale, conoscendo una persona, scoprire lati fastidiosi del suo carattere. Se una persona mi piace molto, se sto bene con lei, non mi sconvolgo nell'apprendere che ha qualcosa che non mi piace. E do per scontato che ci siano aspetti di me che possono non piacerle.
> 
> E' quello che diceva Kid, no? Se gli piace una donna e poi scopre che è gelosa o permalosa... se la tiene così com'è.



Gesù. Si, l'ho scritto io. Stai calma, non era riferito a te o alla tua situazione. Era ipotetica la cosa.

Quello che non capisco realmente, è come puoi dire che te ne freghi del carattere se qualcuno ti fa stare bene fuori dal letto. Perchè sai, materiamente non è possibile. E' come la moglie piena e la botte ubriaca, qualcosa di simile. Oppure estate tutto l'anno. Uno di quei desideri irrealizzabili.
Al di là dei pregi o dei difetti, il carattere di una persona è più o meno tutto quello che ha da dire. Tutto quello che è, sostanzialmente. E se ha un brutto carattere, è matematicamente impossibile starci bene. Cioè, non puoi "fregartene", non puoi dire che m'importa. Merda, il carattere è quello, la persona è quella. Poi si, si può cambiare, ci sono vari livelli di profondità, tutto quello che vuoi. Ma non puoi prescindere dal carattere. Eh no. 
Cioè se a Kid piace una donna che ha dei difetti, per lui, è un conto. Se sta donna ha un brutto carattere, qualcosa che ci tiene lontani, è un altro.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Farfalla, credo che dipenda dal tipo di donna, c ' è quella a cui piace sedurre col corpo e c'è quella a cui non basta. tutto qui.


condivido. 
Non mi piace l'idea di una donna che seduce solo con il corpo e poi è vuota dentro.
Risottolineo che non sto parlando della trombata di una notte.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma perchè parlate di carattere di cacca?
> 
> Io non potrei stare bene con un uomo che avesse una carattere di merda, ovviamente. Ma grazie al cielo non ho mai frequentato persone così.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te che una persona può aver dei lati del carattere che non ci piacciono. Tutti ne abbiamo. La perfezione non esiste e quello che a te può andare meno a me non va o vicerversa.
Quello che dice Kid è un'altra cosa: se è figa poi vado anche oltre e posso sopportare quasi tutto.
Se non è figa nemmeno fosse la donna più in gamba del mondo riuscirei a starci insieme o a trombarmela.
Ho volutamente estremizzato ma mi sembra che a grandi linee ci siamo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te che una persona può aver dei lati del carattere che non ci piacciono. Tutti ne abbiamo. La perfezione non esiste e quello che a te può andare meno a me non va o vicerversa.
> *Quello che dice Kid è un'altra cosa: se è figa poi vado anche oltre e posso sopportare quasi tutto.
> Se non è figa nemmeno fosse la donna più in gamba del mondo riuscirei a starci insieme o a trombarmela.
> *Ho volutamente estremizzato ma mi sembra che a grandi linee ci siamo


Tu pensa che fesserie.


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gesù. Si, l'ho scritto io. Stai calma, non era riferito a te o alla tua situazione. Era ipotetica la cosa.
> 
> Quello che non capisco realmente, è come puoi dire che te ne freghi del carattere se qualcuno ti fa stare bene fuori dal letto. Perchè sai, materiamente non è possibile. E' come la moglie piena e la botte ubriaca, qualcosa di simile. Oppure estate tutto l'anno. Uno di quei desideri irrealizzabili.
> Al di là dei pregi o dei difetti, il carattere di una persona è più o meno tutto quello che ha da dire. Tutto quello che è, sostanzialmente. E se ha un brutto carattere, è matematicamente impossibile starci bene. Cioè, non puoi "fregartene", non puoi dire che m'importa. Merda, il carattere è quello, la persona è quella. Poi si, si può cambiare, ci sono vari livelli di profondità, tutto quello che vuoi. Ma non puoi prescindere dal carattere. Eh no.
> Cioè se a Kid piace una donna che ha dei difetti, per lui, è un conto. Se sta donna ha un brutto carattere, qualcosa che ci tiene lontani, è un altro.


Vabbè, non posso ripetere mille volte la stessa cosa.

Provo a fare un esempio.

Per me brutto carattere significa: un uomo scontroso, che non ride mai, burbero, egoista, sempre nervoso... una cosa così, insomma.

Ecco, è ovvio che se un uomo è così non mi ci avvicino nemmeno. Ma Kid parlava di donne comunque posate e gentili, che hanno grazia e femminilità. Cioè, si parte dal presupposto che ci sia una piacevolezza di base, no?

Bene. Data per scontata questa gradevolezza, che mi permette di stare bene con una persona e di apprezzare molto la sua compagnia, di sentirmi bene con lei, io dico che non mi pongo limiti, non ho quadro preciso di caratteristiche che il mio uomo ideale deve/non deve avere.
Se sto bene con qualcuno e lo apprezzo, salta fuori un difetto, qualcosa che non mi piace granchè, me lo tengo così com'è.

Spero di essermi spiegata.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> condivido.
> Non mi piace l'idea di una donna che seduce solo con il corpo e poi è vuota dentro.
> Risottolineo che non sto parlando della trombata di una notte.



ciao Farfy...bravissima,e'un concetto fondamentale,l'intelligenza..a casa pero'deve essere abbinata alla bellezza.fuori basta la normalita'........


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Seriamente*

Ragazzi adesso seriamente:la bellezza da assuefazione come ogni cosa....dopo 6 mesi che ti scopi una spogliarellista non pensi più che sia una spogliarellista..scrivo per esperienza....!!


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te che una persona può aver dei lati del carattere che non ci piacciono. Tutti ne abbiamo. La perfezione non esiste e quello che a te può andare meno a me non va o vicerversa.
> Quello che dice Kid è un'altra cosa: se è figa poi vado anche oltre e posso sopportare quasi tutto.
> Se non è figa nemmeno fosse la donna più in gamba del mondo riuscirei a starci insieme o a trombarmela.
> Ho volutamente estremizzato ma mi sembra che a grandi linee ci siamo


Evidentemente per lui la bellezza conta. Ma mi pare abbia anche detto che deve trovare questa donna gradevole nel suo insieme, piacevole, non superficiale... insomma, non ha parlato solo di figaggine.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma perchè parlate di carattere di cacca?
> 
> Io non potrei stare bene con un uomo che avesse una carattere di merda, ovviamente. Ma grazie al cielo non ho mai frequentato persone così.
> 
> ...


Del resto credo che nessuno di noi, me per primo, possa dire di avere un carattere ...esente da pecche. Chi è senza peccato ....


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, non posso ripetere mille volte la stessa cosa.
> 
> Provo a fare un esempio.
> 
> ...


un uomo scontroso, che non ride mai, burbero, egoista, sempre nervoso

e io mo' che c'entro?
)))


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Effettivamente non sei scontroso....!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> un uomo scontroso, che non ride mai, burbero, egoista, sempre nervoso
> 
> e io mo' che c'entro?
> )))


Tu hai il problema contrario... ridi anche troppo


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu hai il problema contrario... ridi anche troppo


è solo colpa tua


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Del resto credo che nessuno di noi, me per primo, possa dire di avere un carattere ...esente da pecche. Chi è senza peccato ....


Esattamente. So benissimo che ci sono aspetti del mio carattere che possono risultare insopportabili per chi mi sta vicino. E penso che per stare insieme ci voglia un minimo di tolleranza reciproca.


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Effettivamente non sei scontroso....!:rotfl:


che qualcuno mi spieghi il significato della parola scontroso


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, non posso ripetere mille volte la stessa cosa.
> 
> Provo a fare un esempio.
> 
> ...


Senti: se una persona ti tratta di merda può farlo con i modo più garbati e femminili di questo mondo, sempre di merda ti tratta. Se salta fuori un difetto se ne può parlare, se ha un carattere del cazzo non ci sono modi che tengano. Se poi Kid è tanto morto di figa che si farebbe trattare di merda (perchè è quello che fa un carattere di merda) pur di star vicino ad una bella donna mi spiace tanto per lui. Sono contento se per te non è così.


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> è solo colpa tua


Tu stai al confino e non intrometterti.


----------



## oscuro (25 Settembre 2012)

*Angelo*

Non sono la persona giusta per dare certe spiegazioni....!


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: *se una persona ti tratta di merda* può farlo con i modo più garbati e femminili di questo mondo, sempre di merda ti tratta. Se salta fuori un difetto se ne può parlare, se ha un carattere del cazzo non ci sono modi che tengano.* Se poi Kid è tanto morto di figa che si farebbe trattare di merda (perchè è quello che fa un carattere di merda)* pur di star vicino ad una bella donna mi spiace tanto per lui. Sono contento se per te non è così.


Ma leggi o vai per gli affari tuoi? Io non ho parlato di carattere di merda o di persone che ti trattano da merda.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Allora la domanda di L7 se non sbaglio è questa, cosa mi attira in una donna?

Personalmente mi sono rivolto ad una risposta reale, e pensavo, quando guardo le donne quello che più mi attira è la loro fisicità, quindi impatto visivo e che rispetti i miei canoni. Otre l'impatto visivo che è il primo ad essere messo sotto questione arriva altro, e parlavo di solarità voglia di ridere sorridere etc , e soprattutto parlavo di quella complicità che si instaura tra i due, e per questi ultimi chiaramente ci vuole tempo e conoscenza. 

Di certo non vorrei continuare estremizzando la situazione, perchè una donna non bella se rispecchia gli altri canoni, e di certo non deve mancare anche l'intelligenza, mica sto a dirmi minchia non è bella non va!


Di certo se la donna è brutta, anche se rispecchia gli altri canoni, sono sicuro che la donna non potrebbe stare con me, o per essere più chiari sono sicuro che io con una donna brutta non potrei stare.

Detto ciò, questo è un mio pensiero, e vale solo per me. chi la pensa contrariamente è sottoposto al "giudizio "diverso da mio, chiaramente. E viceversa. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Esattamente. So benissimo che ci sono aspetti del mio carattere che possono risultare insopportabili per chi mi sta vicino. *E penso che per stare insieme ci voglia un minimo di tolleranza reciproca*.


Penso ci voglia per vivere in generale. E' la chiave di volta di una vita se non serena, quanto meno non troppo dolorosa. Ma purtroppo sembra che ciascuno di noi la pretenda la tolleranza altrui, ma si guarda bene dal concedere la propria.


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quanti anni avete in due? quindici?


Scusa Chiara, forse dovresti pensare alla tua maturità. E con questo chiudo.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma leggi o vai per gli affari tuoi? Io non ho parlato di carattere di merda o di persone che ti trattano da merda.



Non ce l'avevo con te. Non sentirti sempre chiamata in causa. Ti stavo quotando ma non parlavo della tua situazione. L'ho anche specificato all'inizio, la prima volta che ti ho risposto. Mi riferivo alla generalità dei rapporti uomo-donna e nel caso di Kid non di te. Stai buona.


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu stai al confino e non intrometterti.


io sto al confino e mi intrometto quanto cazzo mi pare )))


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ce l'avevo con te. Non sentirti sempre chiamata in causa. *Ti stavo quotando ma non parlavo della tua situazione*. L'ho anche specificato all'inizio, la prima volta che ti ho risposto. Mi riferivo alla generalità dei rapporti uomo-donna e nel caso di Kid non di te. Stai buona.


Boh. Io di solito quoto e rispondo su ciò che ho quotato. Può essere che non abbia ancora capito come funziona eh.

E io non ho nessuna situazione, non so a cosa ti riferisci.


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh. Io di solito quoto e rispondo su ciò che ho quotato. Può essere che non abbia ancora capito come funziona eh.
> 
> E io non ho nessuna situazione, non so a cosa ti riferisci.


te lo dico sempre...sei proprio stupida
ma spetta che adesso pompino te lo piega...intanto stai buona mi raccomando

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh. Io di solito quoto e rispondo su ciò che ho quotato. Può essere che non abbia ancora capito come funziona eh.
> 
> E io non ho nessuna situazione, non so a cosa ti riferisci.



A te ed Angelo. A quello mi riferisco con situazione (a che altro, ovviamente) ed è per quello che sei saltata per aria ogni volta che ho parlato di carattere di merda quando pensavi fosse riferito a quello che tu ritieni ininfluente nella tua valutazione di un uomo. E comunque, no, non hai capito. Parlavo in generale ma riferito a quello che aveva scritto Kid. Tant'è che l'ho anche nominato. Non vedere fantasmi dove non ce ne sono.


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: se una persona ti tratta di merda può farlo con i modo più garbati e femminili di questo mondo, sempre di merda ti tratta. Se salta fuori un difetto se ne può parlare, se ha un carattere del cazzo non ci sono modi che tengano. *Se poi Kid è tanto morto di figa* che si farebbe trattare di merda (perchè è quello che fa un carattere di merda) pur di star vicino ad una bella donna mi spiace tanto per lui. Sono contento se per te non è così.


Non ti preoccupare per me.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> te lo dico sempre...sei proprio stupida
> ma spetta che adesso pompino te lo piega...intanto stai buona mi raccomando
> 
> ahahahahahahahah



Ou, hai anche sfracagnato i coglioni. Non ce l'avevo nè con te, nè con lei. Se non capisci che scrivendo alla cazzo di cane come fai tu le complichi enormemente la vita qui sul forum, ma anche fuori mi pare di capire, non sono affari miei ma suoi. Solo che, per assurdo, un po' mi spiace per lei. Ma giusto un po', perchè poi siamo tutti adulti e vaccinati ed alla fine della fiera sono davvero cazzi suoi.


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A te ed Angelo. A quello mi riferisco con situazione (a che altro, ovviamente) ed è per quello che sei saltata per aria ogni volta che ho parlato di carattere di merda quando pensavi fosse riferito a quello che tu ritieni ininfluente nella tua valutazione di un uomo. E comunque, no, non hai capito. Parlavo in generale ma riferito a quello che aveva scritto Kid. Tant'è che l'ho anche nominato. Non vedere fantasmi dove non ce ne sono.


ok pompino


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A te ed Angelo. A quello mi riferisco con situazione (a che altro, ovviamente) ed è per quello che *sei saltata per aria ogni volta che ho parlato di carattere di merda quando pensavi fosse riferito a quello che tu ritieni ininfluente nella tua valutazione di un uomo. *E comunque, no, non hai capito. Parlavo in generale ma riferito a quello che aveva scritto Kid. Tant'è che l'ho anche nominato. Non vedere fantasmi dove non ce ne sono.


Continuo a non capire, ma evidentemente tu capisci e leggi pure nel pensiero.

Comunque io sono e resto d'accordo con Kid e ribadisco ciò che ho scritto: se sto molto bene con una persona, in tutti i sensi, non ci sono difetti che ritengo impossibili da tollerare. Mi armo di buona volontà e cerco di imparare a conviverci.

Questo il succo del mio pensiero


----------



## lothar57 (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, hai anche sfracagnato i coglioni. Non ce l'avevo nè con te, nè con lei. Se non capisci che scrivendo alla cazzo di cane come fai tu le complichi enormemente la vita qui sul forum, ma anche fuori mi pare di capire, non sono affari miei ma suoi. Solo che, per assurdo, un po' mi spiace per lei. Ma giusto un po', perchè poi siamo tutti adulti e vaccinati ed alla fine della fiera sono davvero cazzi suoi.




Grande Joey!!! approvo ...:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire, ma evidentemente tu capisci e leggi pure nel pensiero.
> 
> Comunque io sono e resto d'accordo con Kid e ribadisco ciò che ho scritto: se sto molto bene con una persona, in tutti i sensi, non ci sono difetti che ritengo impossibili da tollerare. Mi armo di buona volontà e cerco di imparare a conviverci.
> 
> Questo il succo del mio pensiero


E' molto dolce come sapore.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire, ma evidentemente tu capisci e leggi pure nel pensiero.
> 
> Comunque io sono e resto d'accordo con Kid e ribadisco ciò che ho scritto: se sto molto bene con una persona, in tutti i sensi, non ci sono difetti che ritengo impossibili da tollerare. Mi armo di buona volontà e cerco di imparare a conviverci.
> 
> Questo il succo del mio pensiero


Sta bene. Anzi, benone. Tranquilla così.


----------



## angelo-merkel alessandro (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, hai anche sfracagnato i coglioni. Non ce l'avevo nè con te, nè con lei. Se non capisci che scrivendo alla cazzo di cane come fai tu le complichi enormemente la vita qui sul forum, ma anche fuori mi pare di capire, non sono affari miei ma suoi. Solo che, per assurdo, un po' mi spiace per lei. Ma giusto un po', perchè poi siamo tutti adulti e vaccinati ed alla fine della fiera sono davvero cazzi suoi.


idiota patentato se vuoi rispondere a kid quota kid
a me spiace per te perchè sei proprio uno stronzo


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' molto dolce come sapore.


Grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel alessandro ha detto:


> idiota patentato se vuoi rispondere a kid quota kid
> a me spiace per te perchè sei proprio uno stronzo


Forse ti rimarrà difficile da comprendere, ma a volte può capitare, speci se ci si scambia più di un'opinione tra due utenti, che uno pur quotando l'altro possa allargare un po' il discorso. Funziona così anche nel dialogo di tutti i giorni, tipo. Se ti fermassi un attimo a riflettere, invece di partire in quarta pigiando sui tasti del telefonino come un ossesso cercando di "difendere" Sole che, non solo non ne ha alcun bisogno, ma ne risente perfino, forse ci arriveresti pure.


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse ti rimarrà difficile da comprendere, ma a volte che può capitare, speci se ci si scambia più di un'opinione tra due utenti, che pur uno pur quotando l'altro possa allargare un po' il discorso. Funziona così anche nel dialogo di tutti i giorni, tipo. Se ti fermassi un attimo a riflettere, invece di partire in quarta pigiando sui tasti del telefonino come un ossesso cercando di "difendere" Sole che, non solo non ne ha alcun bisogno, ma ne risente perfino, forse ci arriveresti pure.


vallo a raccontare a qualcun altro


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> vallo a raccontare a qualcun altro


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahah! Perdonami, ma che stracazzo mi frega di te e di Sole. Quello che volevo dire a Sole di te, eventualmente, gliel'ho detto in altri thread e diverso tempo fa. Adesso sti cazzi proprio. Ripeto: mi potrà dispiacere così, umanamente (e poco), ma contenta lei contenti tutti. Ma non è che tutte le volte che si parla di qualsiasi cosa riferita ai rapporti di coppia o uomo/donna uno deve stare con l'assillo di pesare bene le parole perchè sennò esce il bau-bau (inteso anche come cagnaccio da guardia) Angelo Merkel. E che cazzo è, mica va bene, no? Non mi pare di scrivere cose fuori dal mondo, francamente. Anche perchè, ripeto, la prima che danneggi è proprio Sole, per un verso o per l'altro.


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahah! Perdonami, ma che stracazzo mi frega di te e di Sole. Quello che volevo dire a Sole di te, eventualmente, gliel'ho detto in altri thread e diverso tempo fa. Adesso sti cazzi proprio. Ripeto: mi potrà dispiacere così, umanamente (e poco), ma contenta lei contenti tutti. Ma non è che tutte le volte che si parla di qualsiasi cosa riferita ai rapporti di coppia o uomo/donna uno deve stare con l'assillo di pesare bene le parole perchè sennò esce il bau-bau (inteso anche come cagnaccio da guardia) Angelo Merkel. E che cazzo è, mica va bene, no? Non mi pare di scrivere cose fuori dal mondo, francamente. Anche perchè, ripeto, la prima che danneggi è proprio Sole, per un verso o per l'altro.


sisisisisisi si vede proprio che non ti frega un cazzo ahahahahhahahaha
ogni volta che entri in una conversazione è a lei che rispondi sempre per prima anche se vuoi rispondere a qualcun altro...povero pompino....
e i tuoi consigli disinteressati tienteli per te che nessuno te li ha richiesti


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, non posso ripetere mille volte la stessa cosa.
> 
> Provo a fare un esempio.
> 
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Senti: se una persona ti tratta di merda può farlo con i modo più garbati e femminili di questo mondo, sempre di merda ti tratta. Se salta fuori un difetto se ne può parlare, se ha un carattere del cazzo non ci sono modi che tengano. *Se poi Kid è tanto morto di figa che si farebbe trattare di merda (perchè è quello che fa un carattere di merda) pur di star vicino ad una bella donna mi spiace tanto per lui. Sono contento se per te non è così.


Joey, ti ho citato i due messaggi. Io ho scritto A e tu hai risposto a B.

Questo il malinteso.

Poi tu hai tirato in mezzo 'la mia situazione' e io non so proprio a che ti stavi riferendo. Quando io scrivo parlo di quello che penso e stop, non ci metto niente di più. O meglio, se è mia intenzione entrare nel dettaglio della mia situazione, ci entro da sola scrivendolo in modo esplicito.

Tu hai avuto l'impressione che io sia saltata su, ti garantisco che non è così. Ho ribadito che parlavamo di due cose diverse.

Non ci siamo capiti, evidentemente. Può succedere. Per me è chiusa qui, davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Evidentemente per lui la bellezza conta. Ma mi pare abbia anche detto che deve trovare questa donna gradevole nel suo insieme, piacevole, non superficiale... insomma, non ha parlato solo di figaggine.


Infatti é di questo che stiamo discutendo. Per lui la bellezza é fondamentale per me no. Per una donna bella passa sopra a difetti che magari un altro non tollera. Io posso essere attratta da un uomo non bello ma con mille altre caratterustiche caratteriali che ritengo più importanti. 
Vorrá dire che devo rinunciare a corteggiare kid


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vorrá dire che devo rinunciare a corteggiare kid


Meglio così, lo corteggio io


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> sisisisisisi si vede proprio che non ti frega un cazzo ahahahahhahahaha
> ogni volta che entri in una conversazione è a lei che rispondi sempre per prima anche se vuoi rispondere a qualcun altro...povero pompino....
> e i tuoi consigli disinteressati tienteli per te che nessuno te li ha richiesti



Apparte che ho scritto sopra questo thread ben prima che ci scrivesse Sole, ti invito a far scrivere a lei, in caso, quali consigli chiedere o meno. Perchè sennò dai l'impressione, ma è solo un'impressione sia chiaro, di essere paranoico.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Joey, ti ho citato i due messaggi. Io ho scritto A e tu hai risposto a B.
> 
> Questo il malinteso.
> 
> ...


Sei io scrivo appena tre parole, ovvero"carattere di merda", e tu improvvisamente ti agiti, non sono io che non ho capito o che chissà che poteri abbia di leggere nel pensiero. Poi vabbè, finita qua davvero perchè sennò finisce che ci avvitiamo in una polemica senza fine e non mi va, onestamente.


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei io scrivo appena tre parole, ovvero"carattere di merda", e *tu improvvisamente ti agiti, *non sono io che non ho capito o che chissà che poteri abbia di leggere nel pensiero. Poi vabbè, finita qua davvero perchè sennò finisce che ci avvitiamo in una polemica senza fine e non mi va, onestamente.


Non mi sono agitata.

Ti ho semplicemente detto che tu hai tirato fuori un argomento (il carattere di merda) che io non ho mai usato e l'hai fatto riferendoti a me, quotandomi.

L7 mi ha fatto la stessa domanda, io gli ho risposto nello stesso modo in cui ho risposto a te eppure con lui lo scambio si è concluso serenamente in un paio di post.

Com'è che con te è così difficile? Forse sarà perchè L7 non ha fatto riferimento a nessuna 'situazione', si è semplicemente attenuto ai contenuti obiettivi ed evidenti. Cosa che a te, che leggi sempre molto tra le righe, riesce un po' difficile.

Allora te lo ripeto, sperando che tu possa capire: se volevi parlare di Kid, quotavi Kid. Se quoti me e io ho l'impressione che parli a sproposito, ti rispondo. E ho tutto il diritto di farlo senza che tu faccia accenni (scorrettamente) alla mia presunta situazione di cui tanto ti dispiaci.

Stai rilassato. Io sono contentissima della mia situazione. Ti ripeto quello che ti ha scritto anche Kid: non ti preoccupare per me


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Apparte che ho scritto sopra questo thread ben prima che ci scrivesse Sole, ti invito a far scrivere a lei, in caso, quali consigli chiedere o meno. Perchè sennò dai l'impressione, ma è solo un'impressione sia chiaro, di essere paranoico.


hai ragione
ma adesso smettila di rompere il cazzo e parla con gli altri


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> hai ragione
> ma adesso smettila di rompere il cazzo e parla con gli altri


Vabbè. Ma qui gli altri si sono dileguati... ci siamo solo noi, povero Joey


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

dave.one ha detto:


> Di una donna mi attira la spontaneità, ed il fatto che essere ed apparire combacino e presentino null'altro che se stessa.
> A prescindere da tutto, in principio una donna gode del mio massimo rispetto, chiunque essa sia.
> Bella, semplice, naturale. Ai miei occhi soprattutto.


E tu da dove spunti?

Bentornato


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mi sono agitata.
> 
> Ti ho semplicemente detto che tu hai tirato fuori un argomento (il carattere di merda) che io non ho mai usato e l'hai fatto riferendoti a me, quotandomi.
> 
> ...


Come ti pare, ok.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> hai ragione
> ma adesso smettila di rompere il cazzo e parla con gli altri


Guarda che tra me e te chi esce come il pupazzo a molla a rompere il cazzo senza nessuna ragione non sono certo io.


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che tra me e te chi esce come il pupazzo a molla a rompere il cazzo senza nessuna ragione non sono certo io.


perfetto. sono un pupazzo a molla e tutto l'ambaradan
ma ora ti togli dal cazzo e vai a parlare con qualcun altro oppure dobbiamo continuare?
io non vorrei però se ti diverte così tanto continuiamo pure...


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti é di questo che stiamo discutendo. Per lui la bellezza é fondamentale per me no. Per una donna bella passa sopra a difetti che magari un altro non tollera. Io posso essere attratta da un uomo non bello ma con mille altre caratterustiche caratteriali che ritengo più importanti.
> Vorrá dire che devo rinunciare a corteggiare kid



quoto! :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> perfetto. sono un pupazzo a molla e tutto l'ambaradan
> ma ora ti togli dal cazzo e vai a parlare con qualcun altro oppure dobbiamo continuare?
> io non vorrei però se ti diverte così tanto continuiamo pure...


AhahahaHahHahah! Ma che problemi hai, esattamente? Che ti rode? Qual'è il problema? Non ce l'ho con te. Non ce l'avevo neanche con te. A Sole non ho scritto nulla di che e mi pare stiamo bene (e già il fatto che debba specificarlo è piuttosto ridicolo, ma comunque), quindi, ti ripeto, qual'è il puntò? Che vuoi? Io non stavo parlando con te e non ti stavo neanche rompendo il cazzo. E' giusto il contrario.Non sono io che parlo con te, sei tu che m'importuni. Quindi la logica vorrebbe, visto che sei tu che mi stai importunando, che fossi tu ad andare a parlare altrove. Sennò sembra che stai qui a difendere Sole da qualcuno che, nella fattispecie, attualmente non ha neanche nulla da scriverle, ovvero stai intervenendo alla cazzo di cane.


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2012)

più che il carattere è la personalità che secondo me è prioritaria nel modo più assoluto;fra un uomo meno bello ma con personalità spiccata e un altro bellissimo e poco brillante non ho proprio dubbi.


----------



## geko (25 Settembre 2012)

Scusate ma di cosa si parla? 

Attirare nel senso di suscitare interesse, no? 
Quindi è una cosa di 'primo impatto', di primissime sensazioni.

Anch'io sono attratto dalle donne intelligenti e con una bella personalità, ma la testa mica la puoi verificare in una manciata di secondi... 
Ho  conosciuto donne (ma ovviamente il discorso vale anche per gli uomini)  che lì per lì mi sono sembrate estremamente acute ed intelligenti per  poi rivelarsi di una stupidità infinita eh... E viceversa.

Quindi una cosa è se parliamo di una compagna di vita, un'altra di una tipa che  'ispira', una che fa pensare 'Uhm, però... Questa qui me la farei'. 
In questo secondo caso, per me, entrano in gioco elementi piuttosto  superficiali. L'attrazione fisica scatta così, senza stare a pensarci  troppo. Lì per lì mica stai a domandarti se vincerà il nobel per la  chimica, o sbaglio?

Generalmente trovo sexy una donna non bellissima in senso _canonico_  ma particolare, con tratti interessanti (e di solito sono anche quelle  che mi prendono di più). Magari c'è qualcosa nel suo modo di parlare, di  muoversi, di sorridere, di esprimersi, di camminare ecc. che mi manda  in trip. Solitamente basta un dettaglio, anche stupido o strano. E' roba puramente  istintiva. 
L'odore per me è fondamentale, puoi anche essere la  più figa del pianeta ma se non hai un odore che mi piaccia molto,  proprio non ce la fo'... 
Ed altre piccole cose così. Gusti un po' da psicopatico, insomma! :mrgreen:


La mia compagna ideale invece dev'essere:

- Intelligentissima, colta ed affascinante.
- Deve sapermi tenere testa perché mi piace vincere ma non con troppa facilità.
- Indipendente, ed anche un po' testarda.
- Premurosa e dolce. Ma solo con me.
- Solare, sorridente e piena di vitalità perché io sono schifosamente musone e spleenoso e quindi serve per compensare.
- Maialmente insaziabile, curiosa ed avventurosa.
- Elegantemente rock.
- Assolutamente non appariscente. 
- Occhi intensi e belle gambe.

Che altro? Ah, sì, ormai lo so: alla donna bella e dannata preferisco la donna bella e d'annata! 


Poche pretese, tutto sommato! :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Scusate ma di cosa si parla?
> 
> Attirare nel senso di suscitare interesse, no?
> Quindi è una cosa di 'primo impatto', di primissime sensazioni.
> ...


amante dell'antiquariato? ottimo , ragazzo:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (25 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> amante dell'antiquariato? ottimo , ragazzo:mrgreen:


Antiquariato no, dai: la donna _mobile _non fa per me, troppo figa di legno. 

Diciamo... Vintage.


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Antiquariato no, dai: la donna _mobile _non fa per me, *troppo figa di legno*.
> 
> Diciamo... Vintage.


che non lo so:santarellina:?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2012)

..in effetti si può vivere senza sesso.. almeno per un pò..
io non pensavo, eppure l'ho sperimentato...diversi mesi,
cercarsi con lo sguardo, farsi capire, il cazzo durissimo nel letto..ma tanta , tanta rabbia.
allora no,meglio rinunciare.
la donna mi piace tutta...in particolare quando mi fa capire...
sono su di un libro, oppure davanti alla tv.. e lei allora mi chiede,
...viene a dormire?


----------



## geko (25 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che non lo so:santarellina:?



Minerva, la chiami fellatio... Sei tu quella giusta, lo so.
:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che non lo so:santarellina:?


Certe volte mi ammazzi. Occasionalmente, diciamo.


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La testa.


mah,mi suona ipocrita.  absit iniuria verbis,ovviamente


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah,mi suona ipocrita.  absit iniuria verbis,ovviamente


Perchè? 

P. S: non parlo lingue morte.


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> P. S: non parlo lingue morte.


mi sembra un razionalizzare a forza qualcosa che per definizione deve conservare un lato irrazionale


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sembra un razionalizzare a forza qualcosa *che per definizione deve conservare un lato irrazionale*


Concordo.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certe volte mi ammazzi. Occasionalmente, diciamo.


...blow, a te bisognerebbe ammazzarti tutti i giorni...


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2012)

guarda che non si tratta di raziocinio, al contrario.ovviamente parlo per me ma il trasporto cerebrale è molto più intrigante di quello semplicemente fisico





perplesso ha detto:


> mi sembra un razionalizzare a forza qualcosa che per definizione deve conservare un lato irrazionale


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che non si tratta di raziocinio, al contrario.ovviamente parlo per me ma il trasporto cerebrale è molto più intrigante di quello semplicemente fisico


ho parlato di lato proprio perchè mi rendo conto che l'intesa mentale può essere molto più potente.

ma non riesco ad escludere anche la componente fisica.

per meglio dire,non mi interessa che la mia lei sia bellissima o perfetta.   certo,deve avere anche delle caratteristiche fisiche che mi incendino i sensi.

l'attrazione mentale deve nutrirsi anche di una parte fisica.    dire che m'interessa la testa,lo vedo riduttivo. ed un poco falso


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho parlato di lato proprio perchè mi rendo conto che l'intesa mentale può essere molto più potente.
> 
> *ma non riesco ad escludere anche la componente fisica.
> 
> ...


lapalissiano


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sembra un razionalizzare a forza qualcosa che per definizione deve conservare un lato irrazionale


Non ho capito. A me di una donna piace anzitutto quello che dice, quello che pensa. Poi tutto il resto. Non é che tutto il resto non esiste, semplicemente mi prende prima a livello cerebrale. E per la verità non sto razionalizzando nulla, sto scrivendo come mi capita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho parlato di lato proprio perchè mi rendo conto che l'intesa mentale può essere molto più potente.
> 
> ma non riesco ad escludere anche la componente fisica.
> 
> ...



perchè avete frainteso in pieno

riepilogo: cosa mi attrae in una donna?

non era specificato niente....a turno abbiamo voluto introdurre il concetto della finalità di questa attrazione ( avventura, scopata, storia stabile....)

dire che una donna (ma anche un uomo ) mi attrae per l'aspetto fisico lo vedo riduttivo
e anche un poco infantile


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè avete frainteso in pieno
> 
> riepilogo: cosa mi attrae in una donna?
> 
> ...


non necessariamente mi pongo il fine.

ma se negassi la parte di attrazione fisica, non sarei sincero.


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito. A me di una donna piace anzitutto quello che dice, quello che pensa. Poi tutto il resto. Non é che tutto il resto non esiste, semplicemente mi prende prima a livello cerebrale. E per la verità non sto razionalizzando nulla, sto scrivendo come mi capita.


quindi una per strada non potrebbe attrarti?


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito. A me di una donna piace anzitutto quello che dice, quello che pensa. Poi tutto il resto. Non é che tutto il resto non esiste, semplicemente mi prende prima a livello cerebrale. E per la verità non sto razionalizzando nulla, sto scrivendo come mi capita.


anche il profumo della sua pelle o la luce dei suoi occhi è un fatto cerebrale.

nel senso che chiudere gli occhi e sentire la mia lei è un piacere tutto mentale.  ma che si nutre di fisicità e che trovo difficilissimo spiegare razionalmente.   anche un pò inutile

mi spiego?


----------



## Kid (25 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia quante belle parole qui dentro. Il fascino dell'intelletto, la bontà, la generosità, il saper capire, il calamitare l'attenzione... nessuno che ammetta di essersi innamorato in primis del culo di sua moglie oh, è così difficile? :rotfl:


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mamma mia quante belle parole qui dentro. Il fascino dell'intelletto, la bontà, la generosità, il saper capire, il calamitare l'attenzione... nessuno che ammetta di essersi innamorato in primis del culo di sua moglie oh, è così difficile? :rotfl:


io!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mamma mia quante belle parole qui dentro. Il fascino dell'intelletto, la bontà, la generosità, il saper capire, il calamitare l'attenzione... nessuno che ammetta di essersi innamorato in primis del culo di sua moglie oh, è così difficile? :rotfl:


può essere che attragga un culo , anzi è,ma non è certo quello che fa innamorare.


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mamma mia quante belle parole qui dentro. Il fascino dell'intelletto, la bontà, la generosità, il saper capire, il calamitare l'attenzione... nessuno che ammetta di essersi innamorato in primis del culo di sua moglie oh, è così difficile? :rotfl:


e del resto non ne vogliamo parlare? ad esempio le gambe


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> io!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Porco, infantile e superficiale!


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> può essere che attragga un culo , anzi è,ma non è certo quello che fa innamorare.


infatti il titolo del thread non è cosa ti fa innamorare ma cosa ti attira


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Porco, infantile e superficiale!


hai dimenticato scontroso


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> infatti il titolo del thread non è cosa ti fa innamorare ma cosa ti attira


ma la domanda di kid  alla quale io ho risposto era sull'innamoramento.


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la domanda di kid  alla quale io ho risposto era sull'innamoramento.


innamoramento in primis=attrazione


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> innamoramento in primis=attrazione


come preferisci per te , io per me sono a posto.
notte


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come preferisci per te , io per me sono a posto.
> notte


hasta la vista, baby


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> quindi una per strada non potrebbe attrarti?


Difficile. Un'attenzione casuale, si. Un'attrazione vera e propria no.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche il profumo della sua pelle o la luce dei suoi occhi è un fatto cerebrale.
> 
> nel senso che chiudere gli occhi e sentire la mia lei è un piacere tutto mentale.  ma che si nutre di fisicità e che trovo difficilissimo spiegare razionalmente.   anche un pò inutile
> 
> mi spiego?


Veramente no.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente no.


..diciamocelo...per niente!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche il profumo della sua pelle o la luce dei suoi occhi è un fatto cerebrale.
> 
> nel senso che chiudere gli occhi e sentire la mia lei è un piacere tutto mentale.  ma che si nutre *di fisicità* e che trovo difficilissimo spiegare razionalmente.   anche un pò inutile
> 
> mi spiego?



appunto, non di bellezza


----------



## angelo-merkel (25 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Difficile. Un'attenzione casuale, si. Un'attrazione vera e propria no.


quindi non potresti mai avere un'erezione causata (o anche solo un flash mentale di te e lei avvinghiati) da una particolarmente sexy in mezzo alla strada?


----------



## bah (25 Settembre 2012)

ho un debole per l'andatura dinoccolata, il lobo dell'orecchio sinistro ben arrotondato, il metacarpo arcuato.
riduttivo. falso. infantile.
barra la casella.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> quindi non potresti mai avere un'erezione causata (o anche solo un flash mentale di te e lei avvinghiati) da una particolarmente sexy in mezzo alla strada?


Un'erezione? No.


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> appunto, non di bellezza


parvemi di non aver mai detto il contrario


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che non si tratta di raziocinio, al contrario.ovviamente parlo per me ma il trasporto cerebrale è molto più intrigante di quello semplicemente fisico



è molto, molto vero , ma  dobbiamo  renderne poi  conto ad una attrazione che risponde ai 5 sensi.


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> *anche il profumo della sua pelle o la luce dei suoi occhi è un fatto cerebrale.
> *
> nel senso che chiudere gli occhi e sentire la mia lei è un piacere tutto mentale.  ma che si nutre di fisicità e che trovo difficilissimo spiegare razionalmente.   anche un pò inutile
> 
> mi spiego?



eccome se lo è.

quando si ricorda un momento d'amore ricordi quella luce, quel profumo, e null altro.


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mamma mia quante belle parole qui dentro. Il fascino dell'intelletto, la bontà, la generosità, il saper capire, il calamitare l'attenzione... nessuno che ammetta di essersi innamorato in primis del culo di sua moglie oh, è così difficile? :rotfl:



Se devo pensare a quell unica cosa che mi colpi , fu il sorriso, verso di me. cosi mi accorsi che esisteva.


Poi arrivo' tutto il resto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> L'attrazione fisica scatta così, senza stare a pensarci  troppo. Lì per lì mica stai a domandarti se vincerà il nobel per la  chimica, o sbaglio?


Ti ringrazio. Mi sono sentita una persona tremendamente sola per due giorni. Tutti a parlare di personalità e intelligenza... meno male che io ero stata sul vago...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè avete frainteso in pieno
> 
> riepilogo: cosa mi attrae in una donna?
> 
> ...


non ti ha mai attirato una persona di cui non sapevi nulla e con la quale non hai mai parlato? Uno visto in un locale, che incontri tutti i giorni per strada, che vedi spesso in un determinato posto, che magari hai visto ridere o parlare o arrabbiarsi o fare qualcosa che ti ha colpito?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mamma mia quante belle parole qui dentro. Il fascino dell'intelletto, la bontà, la generosità, il saper capire, il calamitare l'attenzione... nessuno che ammetta di essersi innamorato in primis del culo di sua moglie oh, è così difficile? :rotfl:


beh innamorata no... ma per me l'attrazione fisica è la prima cosa. E, ci tengo, nulla a che vedere con la bellezza o perlomeno con gli standard di bellezza.


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ti ha mai attirato una persona di cui non sapevi nulla e con la quale non hai mai parlato? Uno visto in un locale, che incontri tutti i giorni per strada, che vedi spesso in un determinato posto, che magari hai visto ridere o parlare o arrabbiarsi o fare qualcosa che ti ha colpito?



altrochè!
anzi, è una sorta di piacevole sorpresa: tra tanti volti e atteggiamenti, ne scorgi uno, ogni tanto


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> può essere che attragga un culo , anzi è,ma non è certo quello che fa innamorare.


Quoto....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ti ha mai attirato una persona di cui non sapevi nulla e con la quale non hai mai parlato? Uno visto in un locale, che incontri tutti i giorni per strada, che vedi spesso in un determinato posto, che magari hai visto ridere o parlare o arrabbiarsi o fare qualcosa che ti ha colpito?


Certo, ma non perché era BELLO


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh innamorata no... ma per me l'attrazione fisica è la prima cosa. E, ci tengo, nulla a che vedere con la bellezza o perlomeno con gli standard di bellezza.


Ah ecco, precisa e concisa


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh innamorata no... ma per me l'attrazione fisica è la prima cosa. E, ci tengo, nulla a che vedere con la bellezza o perlomeno con gli standard di bellezza.


Idem.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

*Domanda:*

Cosa s'intende per attrazione fisica? 

Mi spiego meglio,( se non capite attenetevi alla prima domanda)

Sono per strada, o sono in un pub, o sono per i cazzi mia in qualsiasi posto, e sono single. Nel mentre vedo una persona che mi attira, e mi attira fisicamente, cosa vi attirato in questa persona? Il viso brutto ma sensuale ed affascinante? il viso non bello ma sensuale ed affascinante? il viso bello ma sensuale ed affascinante? 



Togliendo il viso rimangono le altre parti del corpo, che a turno riportano gli esempi di sopra scritto. 


PS Stiamo parlando del primo impatto, e quindi del cosa mi attira in una persona, perchè è facile dire, se è bello/a o poco bello non ha importanza, ma deve essere intelligente brava nel sesso, fedele, che sappia camminare che sia affascinante, che coccoli solo me etc etc. 

A meno che!!! non abbiamo una benda negli occhi ed andiamo a naso, sarà per questo che anni fa degli scienziati, hanno provato a far un profumo con le feci umane ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ti ha mai attirato una persona di cui non sapevi nulla e con la quale non hai mai parlato? Uno visto in un locale, che incontri tutti i giorni per strada, che vedi spesso in un determinato posto, che magari hai visto ridere o parlare o arrabbiarsi o fare qualcosa che ti ha colpito?


Attirato no. Incuriosito forse. E non è propriamente la stessa cosa.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

forse diciamo un po' tutti la stessa cosa in tempi diversi.
 parlavo di quello che può attirarmi per arrivare ad un rapporto sessuale con un uomo.
di essere in minoranza o in maggioranza francamente non m'importa


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

per la mia esperienza direi che se c'è un interesse iniziale anche al primo impatto superficiale, può nascere qualcosa, altrimenti no
ad es. mi ricordo perfettamente quando ho conosciuto il mio ex, ed eravamo ragazzini, ho pensato subito che fosse un "bel tipo"
stessa cosa per il mio amico, mi ricordo che è venuto in cantiere per un preventivo, assieme ad un altro (che non mi ricordo nemmeno come si chiama), ed ho pensato: però!
ci sono persone invece delle quali non mi ricordo niente di come e quando le ho conosciute, o solo molto vagamente, e no di certo cosa ho pensato
non so se capita così anche a voi


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> per la mia esperienza direi che se c'è un interesse iniziale anche al primo impatto superficiale, può nascere qualcosa, altrimenti no
> ad es. mi ricordo perfettamente quando ho conosciuto il mio ex, ed eravamo ragazzini, ho pensato subito che fosse un "bel tipo"
> stessa cosa per il mio amico, mi ricordo che è venuto in cantiere per un preventivo, assieme ad un altro (che non mi ricordo nemmeno come si chiama), ed ho pensato: però!
> ci sono persone invece delle quali non mi ricordo niente di come e quando le ho conosciute, o solo molto vagamente, e no di certo cosa ho pensato
> non so se capita così anche a voi




e di me ricordi i piatti da lavare? :mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e di me ricordi i piatti da lavare? :mrgreen:



:inlove: ma anche prima...
mi ricordo che ti sei venduto la lavapiatti!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Sposo in pieno la tua teoria,anche a me succede così,e le volte che è successo son stati grandi amori e gran casini...!


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :inlove: ma anche prima...
> mi ricordo che ti sei venduto la lavapiatti!:mrgreen:




l'importante è amarsi no?..   :inlove:    :inlove:   :inlove: 


ma sta tranquilla tesoro la lavatrice a doppia centrifuga non la venderemo MAI...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sposo in pieno la tua teoria,anche a me succede così,e le volte che è successo son stati grandi amori e gran casini...!



uguale preciso:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Si,e mi preoccupa pure il fatto che quando ho detto però io,ha detto pure però la controparte.....!!!!


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> l'importante è amarsi no?..   :inlove:    :inlove:   :inlove:
> 
> 
> ma sta tranquilla tesoro la lavatrice a doppia centrifuga non la venderemo MAI...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


oh grazie, è un regalo che mi fai!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e mi preoccupa pure il fatto che quando ho detto però io,ha detto pure però la controparte.....!!!!



anche tu pensi però?
che pensieri profondi, che animo sensibile, che introspezione!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Ad esser sincero io penso pure altro....ma essendo umile ed avendo patito le mie sofferenze mi fermo a pensieri marginali...!Free.....però!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

*NON SIAMO PIU' IN TOPIC*

non so se ve ne siete accorti


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Adesso ci rientro...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Perchè topic, mi fa pensare alla topac? ecco mo sono in tema! :mrgreen: 

Cosa mi attira in una donna! la topac! :mrgreen:


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non so se ve ne siete accorti



parlavo del primo impatto
ho chiesto se capita anche a voi così...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> parlavo del primo impatto
> ho chiesto se capita anche a voi così...



Anche io ho fatto una domanda ma....... nada risposte :mrgreen: vengo sempre ignorato:infelice: e quando non sono ignorato, non vengo capito. :updue:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Free*

Infatti....anche io disquisivo di questo...!!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti....anche io disquisivo di questo...!!



Che faccia da buzza che hai!! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Claudio*

A cla ma diciamo ci la verità:ma sto posto,senza la nostra creatività cosa sarebbe?Senza la nostra cultura,un deserto mentale!"!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A cla ma diciamo ci la verità:ma sto posto,senza la nostra creatività cosa sarebbe?Senza la nostra cultura,un deserto mentale!"!


Un culo col tappo ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*No*

Un tappo senza culo.....!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A cla ma diciamo ci la verità:ma sto posto,senza la nostra creatività cosa sarebbe?Senza la nostra cultura,un deserto mentale!"!




:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un tappo senza culo.....!:rotfl:


un culo senza buco :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*E aggiungo*

E aggiungo anche di più:Le donne qui dentro ,di uomini non capiscono una mazza,tre come noi,anzi facciamo 4 ci metterei anche Joey,dovrebbero avere la fila....giusto o no?


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> un culo senza buco :mrgreen:




per quello abbiamo il trapano adatto  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E aggiungo anche di più:Le donne qui dentro ,di uomini non capiscono una mazza,tre come noi,anzi facciamo 4 ci metterei anche Joey,dovrebbero avere la fila....giusto o no?


Io ce l'ho la fila......ma per uscire e scappare via......

Stì cavoli....ho lucchettato tutto 

Firmato:

Tubarao Marx


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E aggiungo anche di più:Le donne qui dentro ,di uomini non capiscono una mazza,tre come noi,anzi facciamo 4 ci metterei anche Joey,dovrebbero avere la fila....giusto o no?


Bè grazie amico. A me non mi (...) fila nessuna, invece. Che mestizia.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> per quello abbiamo il trapano adatto  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


auahuahaahuahahaahahaahahahahaha


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E aggiungo anche di più:Le donne qui dentro ,di uomini non capiscono una mazza,tre come noi,anzi facciamo 4 ci metterei anche Joey,dovrebbero avere la fila....giusto o no?



  e  Joey la fila dove dovrebbe avercela? ai piedi del letto?... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè grazie amico. A me non mi (...) fila nessuna, invece. Che mestizia.


Tranquillo, oscuro ti mette in fila, anche dietro, tanto che cambia ? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e  Joey la fila dove dovrebbe avercela? ai piedi del letto?... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Morto lo vuoi!!!!


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Nooo*

Joey,siamo sinceri con tutto il rispetto per gli altri,ma I MAGNIFICI 4 cazzo hanno il loro perchè,le donne qui dormono e chi dorme non prende i pesci belli...!!


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahuahaahuahahaahahaahahahahaha


Foro dal diametro di  cm. 3,5 :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Morto lo vuoi!!!!


 è segno di salute..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tranquillo, oscuro *ti mette in fila, anche dietro*, tanto che cambia ? :rotfl:



 tanto arriva secondo..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Foro dal diametro di  cm. 3,5 :rotfl:



 Pure il diametro ti conosci!!!


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pure il diametro ti conosci!!!




 frivolezze della mia ex amante.. era una sarta...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato*

Si come no...sartava da un cazzo ad un altro...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come no...sartava da un cazzo ad un altro...!:rotfl:


AUAHUAHAUAHAAUAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAH VOGLIO MORIREEEEEEEEEEEEEE AUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHA


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come no...sartava da un cazzo ad un altro...!:rotfl:


 infatti.....:rotfl::rotfl:  ma poi tornava sempre alla base...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AUAHUAHAUAHAAUAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAH VOGLIO MORIREEEEEEEEEEEEEE AUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHA



ti quoto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Embè.....gli piaceva il salto con l'asta.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ti quoto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Me tocco! :fischio:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AUAHUAHAUAHAAUAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAH VOGLIO MORIREEEEEEEEEEEEEE AUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHA


Minchia, questa veramente era vecchia come il cucco.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, questa veramente era vecchia come il cucco.


Azzo vuoi se tu sei vecchio ed io giovane aò :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Me tocco! :fischio:



 e cosa?......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e cosa?......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Hai sbagliato nick :mrgreen::mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:
 Scusa joey :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

avete definitivamente svaccato il 3D:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che non si tratta di raziocinio, al contrario.ovviamente parlo per me ma il trasporto cerebrale è molto più intrigante di quello semplicemente fisico


Quoto.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> avete definitivamente svaccato il 3D:mrgreen:


Ecco arriva lei, e come se nulla fosse dice AVETE !! faccia da buzza due!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco arriva lei, e come se nulla fosse dice AVETE !! faccia da buzza due!! :rotfl::rotfl:


vabbè! ABBIAMO ...contento?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Claudio*

In privè ho ultimato la mia segreteria...!Vedi un pò....!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè! ABBIAMO ...contento?:mrgreen:



Ma dandomi ragione mi fai sentire male :confuso::infelice: 

No Avete era giusto, tu innocente fosti :mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Settembre 2012)

:unhappy:





oscuro ha detto:


> Si come no...sartava da un cazzo ad un altro...!:rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dandomi ragione mi fai sentire male :confuso::infelice:
> 
> No Avete era giusto, tu innocente fosti :mrgreen:


:kiss:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:



:sorriso2:






































































































Non ho avuto il coraggio di non scrivere nulla e mettere solo sta faccina :coglione::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :sorriso2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nclpf:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Settembre 2012)

accorciate i quote. alleggeriscono la pagggina.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...blow, a te bisognerebbe ammazzarti tutti i giorni...



ma no dai!
E poi se manca lui di chi ho paura fifa?


:scared:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> accorciate i quote. alleggeriscono la pagggina.:mrgreen:



n'altra admin ci voleva!! e siamo apposto! 
Togli la faccina che appesantisce il forum!! ohhhh e che azzo però :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no dai!
> E poi se manca lui di chi ho paura fifa?
> 
> 
> :scared:


Di sbagliare il colore alla topa ?


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ti ha mai attirato una persona di cui non sapevi nulla e con la quale non hai mai parlato? Uno visto in un locale, che incontri tutti i giorni per strada, che vedi spesso in un determinato posto, che magari hai visto ridere o parlare o arrabbiarsi o fare qualcosa che ti ha colpito?


si.
C'era un tipo che tutti i giorni incrociavo sulla metro.
Mamma mia. 
Non proprio il mio classico tipo, eppure...
Facevamo un pezzo di venti minuti insieme e lui era sempre nello stesso scompartimento, quindi io andavo in caccia e mi sedevo sempre davanti o vicino
Mi piaceva come muoveva le mani.
Come camminava.
Come si vestiva e impazzivo quando faceva l'aria tutta concentrata mentre leggeva il giornale.
Insomma...ormoni a palla.
Un giorni mi decisi e lo conobbi.

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

ha sbagliato il primo congiuntivo. Ho detto..ok...
Poi ha continuato a fare errori "ortografici" del tipo CI dico e soprattutto ha cominciato a fare il giuggiolone,

Il mio ormone si è azzerato e ho cambiato definitivamente vagone metro.


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di sbagliare il colore alla topa ?


ahahahahaha!
No, adesso basta esperimenti topeschi.
Ho rasato tutto e per un pò sta color mamma l'ha fatta:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahaha!
> No, adesso basta esperimenti topeschi.
> Ho rasato tutto e per un pò sta color mamma l'ha fatta:mrgreen:


gccv
Tutta tutta tutta tutta .............. 


sgarbwdcbdcvycwcbdhcbdhvcgsvcxcxAXaxXalxmaskcscvgdcsscdscddgcvfdtdfdscv scusa il gatto inseguiva la topa salendo per la tastiera.


----------



## geko (26 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Mi sono sentita una persona  tremendamente sola per due giorni. Tutti a parlare di personalità e  intelligenza... meno male che io ero stata sul vago...


Figurati.
Pur'io mi innamorerei della Rita Levi-Montalcini eh, ci mancherebbe, tra l'altro rientra perfettamente nel mio target. :rotfl:
Ma _quelle_ mica le incontri per strada! :mrgreen: 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ti ha mai attirato una persona di cui non  sapevi nulla e con la quale non hai mai parlato? Uno visto in un  locale, che incontri tutti i giorni per strada, che vedi spesso in un  determinato posto, *che magari hai visto ridere o parlare o arrabbiarsi o fare qualcosa che ti ha colpito?*


Esattamente! :up:  L'attrazione fisica in fondo è proprio la primissima cosa a scattare ed  è sostanzialmente legata al linguaggio non verbale. Quindi c'è poco da  disquisire sull'intelligenza, il bel carattere e la personalità... 
Io,  più che da dati oggettivi, sono attratto da modi di fare o da dettagli apparentemente inspiegabili che però mandano segnali ben precisi al cervello. E' una  cosa troppo istintiva per poter essere analizzata in termini concreti.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahaha!
> No, adesso basta esperimenti topeschi.
> Ho rasato tutto e per un pò sta color mamma l'ha fatta:mrgreen:


fai bene ,sai ,ad aggiornarci periodicamente sulla situazione della tua vagina, anzi pube:sbatti:


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai bene ,sai ,ad aggiornarci periodicamente sulla situazione della tua vagina, anzi pube:sbatti:



ma io non informo. Ho solo risposto ad una domanda di Ultimo.

Invornita
:blank:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Figurati.
> Pur'io mi innamorerei della Rita Levi-Montalcini eh, ci mancherebbe, tra l'altro rientra perfettamente nel mio target. :rotfl:
> Ma _quelle_ mica le incontri per strada! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



geko, nessuno ha disquisito

la sostanziale differenza tra quello che dici tu ( e che per inciso penso anch'io)+
e quello che ha più volte ripetuto kid nei suoi post è questa:


*UN CONTO E' LA FISICITA'
UN CONTO E' LA BELLEZZA

*è un pò più chiaro adesso?


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahaha!
> No, adesso basta esperimenti topeschi.
> Ho rasato tutto e per un pò sta color mamma l'ha fatta:mrgreen:


Così è più bella.... più trasgressiva


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> geko, nessuno ha disquisito
> 
> la sostanziale differenza tra quello che dici tu ( e che per inciso penso anch'io)+
> e quello che ha più volte ripetuto kid nei suoi post è questa:
> ...


Capisco di essere troppo immaturo per comprendere certe cose che tu, dall'alto della tua saggezza e maturità invece puoi capire, però consentimi di dirti che posso innamorarmi di una persona anche solo per le sue tette, senza dover sentirmi dare delle lezion idi etica da te.

Vediamo di piantarla, perchè mi girano un pò le palle adesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Capisco di essere troppo immaturo per comprendere certe cose che tu, dall'alto della tua saggezza e maturità invece puoi capire, però consentimi di dirti che *posso innamorarmi di una persona anche solo per le sue tette*, senza dover sentirmi dare delle lezion idi etica da te.
> 
> Vediamo di piantarla, perchè mi girano un pò le palle adesso.


Ammazza. Non oso pensare a come ti trovi nei rapporti con le donne. Tu dirai bene, io ne dubito fortemente, a questo punto.


----------



## geko (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> geko, nessuno ha disquisito
> 
> la sostanziale differenza tra quello che dici tu ( e che per inciso penso anch'io)+
> e quello che ha più volte ripetuto kid nei suoi post è questa:
> ...


Uhm, non lo so, con un carattere un po' più grosso forse.  Scherzo eh. 


Sì certo, sono d'accordo. Fisicità va benissimo.
È che sai... La 'bellezza' come concetto _universale_ io non sono bravo a concepirla. Spesso mi rendo conto di non considerare quasi per niente 'bella' una donna che la gran parte delle persone che conosco invece definisce tale. Per questo prima dicevo che le donne canonicamente belle raramente mi prendono sul piano sessuale. 
Le terrei stampate in copertina... Ecco. 
Per il vostro discorso allora io non faccio molto testo, mi sa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono sincero,* se è una bella donna, mi interesso poco al suo carattere*, basta che sia una persona posata ed educata. Mi rendo conto che è una mia mancanza, ma *per me una donna è principalmente grazia e bellezza,* il resto passa in secondo piano.





Kid ha detto:


> Io sono per l'armonia del tutto... *deve avere un bel seno e un bel sedere,* imprescindibili per la femminilità.





Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè se è cretina c'è poco da fare. Io dicevo che sono molto elastico e per nulla esigente in fatto di carattere. *Se non è stupida e maleducata ma è bella, per me è ok.*





Kid ha detto:


> Dico solo che non ho particolari requisiti caratteriali per una donna. *Deve essere bella, posata e non cretina.*



io qui leggo: sono attratto dall'aspetto fisico di una persona  (donna) se è un bell'aspetto fisico.

dove il concetto di bello resta tutto da spiegare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Capisco di essere troppo immaturo per comprendere certe cose che tu, dall'alto della tua saggezza e maturità invece puoi capire, però consentimi di dirti che posso innamorarmi di una persona anche solo per le sue tette, senza dover sentirmi dare delle lezion idi etica da te.
> *
> Vediamo di piantarla*, perchè mi girano un pò le palle adesso.



ok


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza. Non oso pensare a come ti trovi nei rapporti con le donne. Tu dirai bene, io ne dubito fortemente, a questo punto.


Senti: ma tutte queste persone che si sono innamorate dei rispettivi partner per la loro bellezza interiore, perchè invece di darmi dell'immaturo, non vanno a domandarsi perchè trombano con altri?

La faccia come il culo, scusate. Vogliono insegnare a me come innamorarsi. Pazzesco.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Senti: ma tutte queste persone che si sono innamorate dei rispettivi partner per la loro bellezza interiore, perchè invece di darmi dell'immaturo, non vanno a domandarsi perchè trombano con altri?
> 
> La faccia come il culo, scusate. Vogliono insegnare a me come innamorarsi. Pazzesco.



spiega cosa c'entra questo discorso del cazzo che stai facendo


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spiega cosa c'entra questo discorso del cazzo che stai facendo


C'entra che non accetto di farmi dare dell'immaturo in un thread e leggere in un altro che sto facendo una figura di merda perchè non sono ipocrita come molti altri qui dentro.

Ripeto, se davvero avete la chiave del sapere e siete tutti dei piccoli cupido, cazzo ci fate qui dentro?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> C'entra che non accetto di farmi dare dell'immaturo in un thread e leggere in un altro che sto facendo una figura di merda perchè non sono ipocrita come molti altri qui dentro.
> 
> Ripeto, se davvero avete la chiave del sapere e siete tutti dei piccoli cupido, cazzo ci fate qui dentro?


Tu hai tradito?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Sinceramente, onestamente, col cuore in mano?
> Non saprei. Credo che dipenda dal momento e dagli stati d'animo.
> Comunque, la bellezza non è un requisito indispensabile ( a meno che non sia proprio oggettivente brutta ) . Ma intelligenza, personalità e simpatia lo sono e come. Il vivere accanto lei senza sesso mi deve appagare quanto mi appaga stare con lei quando facciamo sesso.


Per quanto io mi possa accanire a pensarci non trovo nulla in una donna che mi attragga...anzi se devo essere sincero il più delle volte sono le cose che mi disturbano o irritano in una donna a incuriosirmi di lei...

C'è delle volte una sensazione strana, molto simile a quella che provo verso gli organi...sei lì e guardi questa fila di canne e ti dici...ma chissà che voce hanno ste canne andiamo a vedere...

E posso dire che ho visto organi che ti mettono la voglia di sentire la loro voce e organi che solo all'aspetto visivo ti fanno pensare...chissà che musica ciafeca che fanno...

L'aspetto che più mi affascina delle donne è qualcosa simile a quel mordersi le lebbra...insomma a me intrigano i loro dissidi interiori...i loro dadaismi...e il rapporto stranissimo pieno di disagi e manie che hanno con il loro corpo...

Ma eccomi novello satiro che cerco d'introfulare una manina o di baciare una donna finchè all'orecchio le spiego i segreti del contrappunto bachiano...

In definitiva quello che mi affascina in una donna è il suo sentirsi stupidina no?

Bon passavo di qui un saluto....

Ah aggiungo qualcosa sul carattere....
Un brutto carattere in una donna la rende cessa agli occhi di un uomo anche se è fatta come la bellucci eh?
Ti si smonta tutta davanti agli occhi...

Bon ciao....
Torno a ciular cantandooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,,,


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu hai tradito?


Ho tradito e sono stato tradito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> C'entra che non accetto di farmi dare dell'immaturo in un thread e leggere in un altro che sto facendo una figura di merda perchènon sono ipocrita come molti altri qui dentro.
> 
> Ripeto, se davvero avete la chiave del sapere e siete tutti dei piccoli cupido, cazzo ci fate qui dentro?



. 

ok, chiuso

sarebbe come sparare sulla crocerossa


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu hai tradito?


Si lui ha tradito...
Ha tradito la causa...
Poi sono arrivato io e l'ho protetto 
Per lui è dura crescere...
Ma ce la farà....

Intanto Kid...ciò ma hai visto sul mio fb la pagina che mi ha passato il papero?

Na roba guarda....mi pare sia culi fantastici...

ecco kid, non trovi che guardarsi un bel culo sia più edificante che perdersi in certe menate?

Bon dei ciao...


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> .
> 
> ok, chiuso
> 
> sarebbe come sparare sulla crocerossa


No no, si dice lanciare il sasso e tirare indietro la mano.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho tradito e sono *stato tradito*.



solo neretto: aggiungi " più volte"  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho tradito e sono stato tradito.



Ed hai tradito perchè a tua moglie sono cascate le tette o le è crollato il culo?


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lui ha tradito...
> Ha tradito la causa...
> Poi sono arrivato io e l'ho protetto
> Per lui è dura crescere...
> ...


No, preferisco guardare un sito brutto, ma con bei conteuti.


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed hai tradito perchè a tua moglie sono cascate le tette o le è crollato il culo?


Perchè c'era una con le tette più belle, è chiaro no?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè c'era una con le tette più belle, è chiaro no?



Bene. E quindi ti sei innamorato di un'altra?


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene. E quindi ti sei innamorato di un'altra?


L'ho creduto per molto tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> L'ho creduto per molto tempo.



Creduto.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè c'era una con le tette più belle, è chiaro no?


quindi seguendo la tua teoria tua moglie ti ha tradito perche ha trovato uno con un cazzo più bello?  è altrettanto chiaro?....


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Creduto.


Vedi, purtroppo io non ho ancora la maturità per non fare certi errori.


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quindi seguendo la tua teoria tua moglie ti ha tradito perche ha trovato uno con un cazzo più bello?  è altrettanto chiaro?....


Non lo so, chiedetelo a lei, è probabile.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vedi, purtroppo io non ho ancora la maturità per non fare certi errori.


E' vero. Cominciare a prenderne atto è già qualcosa, comunque.


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vero. Cominciare a prenderne atto è già qualcosa, comunque.


Ne sono conscio.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ne sono conscio.


Buon per te.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Fratè*

Sei tremendo...!!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei tremendo...!!:rotfl:




:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::up:


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei tremendo...!!:rotfl:


Vabbè ma vorrei vedere te: come puoi contraddire Joey Blow? Cioè: JOEY BLOW, capisci?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Kid*

Infatti mi riferivo a battiato!!


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti mi riferivo a battiato!!


Ah bè, uno dei miei miti. Giardini di Marzo canzone tutt'oggi inarrivabile.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> geko, nessuno ha disquisito
> 
> la sostanziale differenza tra quello che dici tu ( e che per inciso penso anch'io)+
> e quello che ha più volte ripetuto kid nei suoi post è questa:
> ...


Guarda, quello che posso dire è che, da mamma di un figlio maschio, mi sono resa conto di quanto lui sia sempre stato attratto dalle forme del mio corpo, fin dai primi mesi di vita. Ricordo che da piccolino cercava un tipo contatto fisico che andava oltre la coccola... era più una sorta di esplorazione, di attrazione. E' un tipo di curiosità e di interesse completamente differente rispetto a quello che ha sempre manifestato mia figlia, ad esempio (nonostante sia sempre stata molto coccolona anche lei).

Il corpo femminile, che in genere racchiude in sè grazia e armonia, è istintivamente molto attraente per un maschio. E lo è a maggior ragione se è un bel corpo.

E penso che sì, nonostante ci siano mille altri fattori che entrano in gioco (altrimenti gli uomini si innamorerebbero solo delle donne belle, e non è così), la bellezza femminile per un uomo ha la sua importanza.

Sfido qualunque uomo a dire che non si sente attratto dall'immagine di un bel corpo femminile nudo o vestito in modo sensuale. Penso sia qualcosa di davvero primitivo, che va oltre la razionalità.

Poi ripeto, entreranno senz'altro in gioco mille fattori. Ma per come conosco io gli uomini l'impatto è quello, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> per la mia esperienza direi che se c'è un interesse iniziale anche al primo impatto superficiale, può nascere qualcosa, altrimenti no


Per me invece è esattamente il contrario. Gli uomini che mi hanno fatto impazzire a livello di attrazione fisica (da sentire la testa che gira, tanto per capirci ) al primo incontro non mi hanno mai colpito in modo particolare.
Poi è scattato qualcosa, non so spiegare cosa, che mi ha acceso all'improvviso. E di solito è sempre un crescendo, soprattutto dopo che subentra il sesso.


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, quello che posso dire è che, da mamma di un figlio maschio, mi sono resa conto di quanto lui sia sempre stato attratto dalle forme del mio corpo, fin dai primi mesi di vita. Ricordo che da piccolino cercava un tipo contatto fisico che andava oltre la coccola... era più una sorta di esplorazione, di attrazione. E' un tipo di curiosità e di interesse completamente differente rispetto a quello che ha sempre manifestato mia figlia, ad esempio (nonostante sia sempre stata molto coccolona anche lei).
> 
> Il corpo femminile, che in genere racchiude in sè grazia e armonia, è istintivamente molto attraente per un maschio. E lo è a maggior ragione se è un bel corpo.
> 
> ...


Vuoi farti dare dell'immatura pure te, cara? :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Esattamente! :up:  L'attrazione fisica in fondo è proprio la primissima cosa a scattare ed  è sostanzialmente *legata al linguaggio non verbale. Quindi c'è poco da  disquisire sull'intelligenza, il bel carattere e la personalità...
> Io,  più che da dati oggettivi, sono attratto da modi di fare o da dettagli apparentemente inspiegabili che però mandano segnali ben precisi al cervello. E' una  cosa troppo istintiva per poter essere analizzata in termini concreti*.


Anche per me è esattamente così.

Il fatto di catalizzare la mia attenzione ad ogni suo movimento, di non riuscire a non guardarlo, di trovarlo 'incisivo' e significativo in ogni suo gesto, anche il più banale e inconsapevole, come accendere una sigaretta o leggere qualcosa... sono tutte cose che hanno a che fare con la fisicità dell'uomo che mi interessa. Cose che lasciano un' impronta su di me, dove magari mille altri gesti di mille altri uomini non lasciano alcuna traccia.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vuoi farti dare dell'immatura pure te, cara? :rotfl:


Ma tesoro, a me è stato detto ben di peggio, ormai mi sono venute due spalle che in confronto un giocatore di rugby è Pollicino 



... devo specificarlo che era una battuta? Lo specifico, va', non si sa mai


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

*il titolo del 3d è*

cosa mi attira in una donna


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No no, si dice lanciare il sasso e tirare indietro la mano.


oddio ma glielo hai detto tu di piantarla e quando lo fa...
ad ogni modo non tollero che mi si dia dell'ipocrita per il solo fatto che mai potrei innamorarmi di un paio di occhi verdi, azzurri, marroni.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

ma non è più semplice dire: sono attratto dai culi e dalle tette...in seguito ; se c'è altro mì innamoro.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> C'entra che non accetto di farmi dare dell'immaturo in un thread e leggere in un altro che sto facendo una figura di merda perchè non sono ipocrita come molti altri qui dentro.
> 
> Ripeto, *se davvero avete la chiave del sapere e siete tutti dei piccoli cupido, cazzo ci fate qui dentro?*




ah...questa è proprio un capolavoro Kid. 

fattelo dire proprio.

ti applaudo sino a domani mattina.:bravooo:

 Ps. l ho letta ed estrapolata, non so a chi tu ti riferissi. ma la trovo sacrosanta a prescindere.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ah...questa è proprio un capolavoro Kid.
> 
> fattelo dire proprio.
> 
> ...


perchè?


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Settembre 2012)

Perchè in alcune risposte , in generale, non in questo tred, leggo non poca arroganza, o se preferite, poca umiltà in alcuni.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Perchè in alcune risposte , in generale, non in questo tred, leggo non poca arroganza, o se preferite, poca umiltà in alcuni.


umiltà? 
merce rarissima che non vedo necessaria nel forum.ma la domanda era riferita al fatto della nostra presenza qui


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ah...questa è proprio un capolavoro Kid.
> 
> fattelo dire proprio.
> 
> ...


Grazie cara.


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è più semplice dire: sono attratto dai culi e dalle tette...in seguito ; se c'è altro mì innamoro.


E se non c'è altro oltre ad una persona normale, non posso innamorarmi comunque?


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E se non c'è altro oltre ad una persona normale, non posso innamorarmi comunque?


ma certo... Sant'Antonio si innamorò dei porci-- quindi tutto è possibile..


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E se non c'è altro oltre ad una persona normale, non posso innamorarmi comunque?


tu puoi fare quello che vuoi.
certamente non potrò mai capirti e mi rimarrà la sensazione che il tuo amore sia facilmente messo a rischio anche da piccole cose .
poche fondamenta ; ma visto che hai due figli, ben venga che dica una cazzata


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè ma vorrei vedere te: come puoi contraddire Joey Blow? Cioè: JOEY BLOW, capisci?


E fin qui, vabbè, ma:



Kid ha detto:


> Ah bè, uno dei miei miti. *Giardini di Marzo* canzone tutt'oggi inarrivabile.


Battiato?


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu puoi fare quello che vuoi.
> certamente non potrò mai capirti e mi rimarrà la sensazione che il tuo amore sia facilmente messo a rischio anche da piccole cose .
> poche fondamenta ; ma visto che hai due figli, ben venga che dica una cazzata


Il fatto è che per me amore=attrazione. Non c'è altro oltre a quello, siamo molto animali da questo punto di vista. Ergo: se non c'è attrazione... non c'è niente.

Chiaro che non ci capiamo da questo punto di vista.


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2012)

ma non ci sono motivi per cui ci si innamora, secondo me
ci si innamora e basta
è come andare allo sbaraglio, ma convinti


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E fin qui, vabbè, ma:
> 
> 
> 
> Battiato?


Ahahah! Eh vabbè dai, la cura è tutt'oggi un pezzo inarrivabile.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Il fatto è che per me amore=attrazione. *Non c'è altro oltre a quello*, siamo molto animali da questo punto di vista. Ergo: se non c'è attrazione... non c'è niente.
> 
> Chiaro che non ci capiamo da questo punto di vista.


ammazza.
la seconda parte è chiaramente condivisibile: occorre essere attratti...ma il neretto è inaccettabile (secondo me).
anche perché a questo punto non vedo perché dovresti stare tanto tempo con una donna con le mille altre belle che sono in giro.


----------



## Duran Duran (26 Settembre 2012)

Per me uno può anche essere Brad Pitt ma se per caso è berlusconiano non potrò mai innamorarmi di lui
E che cazzo, oltre alla bellezza e alla fisicità c'è moooooooolto di più, per fortuna


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ammazza.
> la seconda parte è chiaramente condivisibile: occorre essere attratti...ma il neretto è inaccettabile (secondo me).
> anche perché a questo punto non vedo perché dovresti stare tanto tempo con una donna con le mille altre belle che sono in giro.


Forse perchè se si vuole avere una famiglia, è impensabile poter cambiare partner ogni due per tre.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> Per me uno può anche essere Brad Pitt ma se per caso è berlusconiano non potrò mai innamorarmi di lui
> E che cazzo, oltre alla bellezza e alla fisicità c'è moooooooolto di più, per fortuna


sei forse tu, Simon Le bon?


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> Per me uno può anche essere Brad Pitt ma se per caso è berlusconiano non potrò mai innamorarmi di lui
> E che cazzo, oltre alla bellezza e alla fisicità c'è moooooooolto di più, per fortuna


Hai voglia, io ho perdonato a mia moglie il fatto di essere milanista.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

ma io la famiglia l'ho voluta perché amavo, non viceversa.





Kid ha detto:


> Forse perchè se si vuole avere una famiglia, è impensabile poter cambiare partner ogni due per tre.


----------



## Duran Duran (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> sei forse tu, Simon Le bon?


no sono solo una fan


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> no sono solo una fan


Ah. vabbè. Per un attimo avevo creduto che Simon fosse tra noi. benvenuta cmq 
Posso chiamarti Rio come la protagonista della canzone dei DD?


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io la famiglia l'ho voluta perché amavo, non viceversa.


Anch'io amo la mia famiglia. Ma l'amore tra uomo e donna... è una bellissima balla che l'uomo si racconta.


----------



## Duran Duran (26 Settembre 2012)

Può essere Brad Pitt e attizzarmi da morire ma se è:
berlusconiano
leghista
razzista
omofobo
ignorante
guarda la DeFilippi e il GF
sbaglia i congiuntivi e dice "gli" invece che "le" e non mette le h al verbo avere
non mi innamorerò mai


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> Può essere Brad Pitt e attizzarmi da morire ma se è:
> berlusconiano
> leghista
> razzista
> ...


:up:


----------



## Duran Duran (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ah. vabbè. Per un attimo avevo creduto che Simon fosse tra noi. benvenuta cmq
> Posso chiamarti Rio come la protagonista della canzone dei DD?



sì, va bene


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Anch'io amo la mia famiglia. Ma l'amore tra uomo e donna... è una bellissima balla che l'uomo si racconta.


Per molti. Non per tutti. Io sono tra i molti ma prima di morire vorrei entrare per qualche tempo anche  brevissimo tra i pochi. Vorrei godere di questo privilegio almeno una volta nella mia esistenza. Ci spero molto


----------



## Duran Duran (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Anch'io amo la mia famiglia. Ma l'amore tra uomo e donna... è una bellissima balla che l'uomo si racconta.


però esiste la stima e un uomo può anche essere il più figo del mondo ma se non lo stimo non potrò mai costruirci insieme una famiglia


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> Può essere Brad Pitt e attizzarmi da morire ma se è:
> berlusconiano
> leghista
> razzista
> ...


azz...hai un'alta percentuale de zitella'...

sei troppo difficile...

ahahahahah


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> però esiste la stima e un uomo può anche essere il più figo del mondo ma se non lo stimo non potrò mai costruirci insieme una famiglia


Vero, ti quoto. Ma io non chiedo nulla di particolare ad una persona per avere la mia stima.


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Per molti. Non per tutti. Io sono tra i molti ma prima di morire vorrei entrare per qualche tempo anche  brevissimo tra i pochi. Vorrei godere di questo privilegio almeno una volta nella mia esistenza. Ci spero molto


Io invece credo di averlo già provato. Alla fine non è stato nemmeno poi così traumatizzante... è un pò come scoprire da bambini che babbo Natale non esiste. Ti rassegni, tanto dentro di te già cominciavi a capirlo da solo.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> Può essere Brad Pitt e attizzarmi da morire ma se è:
> berlusconiano
> leghista
> razzista
> ...


ahahahh..cosa sei iraniana forse???
sveglia..il muro di Berlino e'caduto...qui'qualche giorno fa'nozze tra consigliere PD lui PDL lei...ho coppia amici le i Rifondazione lui ex Msi...
sull'ignoranza concordo...per me la prima cosa e 'la testa...le idiote le detesto..ma nella vita servono..cio voglionoi anche quelli..se no io come faccio??


----------



## Duran Duran (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahh..cosa sei iraniana forse???
> sveglia..il muro di Berlino e'caduto...qui'qualche giorno fa'nozze tra consigliere PD lui PDL lei...ho coppia amici le i Rifondazione lui ex Msi...
> sull'ignoranza concordo...per me la prima cosa e 'la testa...le idiote le detesto..ma nella vita servono..cio voglionoi anche quelli..se no io come faccio??



Ecco, guarda, magari sei uguale a Brad Pitt ma già per aver scritto una cosa così non potrei mai innamorarmi di te. Non prenderla sul personale eh, ma anche se non sono iraniana proprio non ce la potrei fare ma nemmeno sforzandomi
Ciao ora torno al lavoro perché anche se non sono berlusconiana non sono una fancazzista


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Duran Duran ha detto:


> Ecco, guarda, magari sei uguale a Brad Pitt ma già per aver scritto una cosa così non potrei mai innamorarmi di te. Non prenderla sul personale eh, ma anche se non sono iraniana proprio non ce la potrei fare ma nemmeno sforzandomi
> Ciao ora torno al lavoro perché anche se non sono berlusconiana non sono una fancazzista


Quando si dice avere il cuore il mano! ROTFL


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Mhhh*

Skin trade!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Skin trade!



Quella canzone m'è sempre piaciuta un sacco.


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahh..cosa sei iraniana forse???
> sveglia..il muro di Berlino e'caduto...qui'qualche giorno fa'nozze tra consigliere PD lui PDL lei...ho coppia amici le i Rifondazione lui ex Msi...
> sull'ignoranza concordo...per me la prima cosa e 'la testa...le idiote le detesto..ma nella vita servono..cio voglionoi anche quelli..se no io come faccio??


ma quelli so' dilettanti....

addirittura il figlio di Bertinotti ha sposato la figlia di un fascistazzo di prima categoria...

dice l'amore e' cieco...per me e' coglione...

a rischio de pijarse na' sprangata dentro ar sonno la notte...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

Ecco tu sei uno che ne capisce...quella canzone è nell'album più bello dei duran duran ma tutti fissati con rio....!!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco tu sei uno che ne capisce...quella canzone è nell'album più bello dei duran duran ma tutti fissati con rio....!!


Vabbè, ma ce ne stanno di belle. Tipo Save A Prayer, per dire.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Si*

Chioffeur?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chioffeur?


the chauffeur


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Chiara*

Ma non è francese?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube_share;RIT2QobohEg]http://youtu.be/RIT2QobohEg[/video]


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Oscuro*

Io adoravo anche gli spandau,I'll fly for you?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io adoravo anche gli spandau,*I'll fly for you*?


Pezzo della vita.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Anch'io amo la mia famiglia. Ma l'amore tra uomo e donna... è una bellissima balla che l'uomo si racconta.


non sarà una favola ma quello che vivo mi piace


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Joey*

No dai..hanno fatto anche altro...!!Io adoravo i Fgth!!


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io adoravo anche gli spandau,I'll fly for you?



stupenda!


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dai..hanno fatto anche altro...!!Io adoravo i* Fgth*!!


anche


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sarà una favola ma quello che vivo mi piace


In effetti dai l'impressione di una persona emotivamente serena.


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sarà una favola ma quello che vivo mi piace


E auguro a tutti quello che lo stanno vivendo, che possa durare in eterno.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma ce ne stanno di belle. Tipo Save A Prayer, per dire.


E' sull'album che oscuro detesta .....


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dai..hanno fatto anche altro...!!Io adoravo i Fgth!!


Vabbè, ma questi più o meno dove cogli cogli va bene. A me piacevano entrambi, sia i Duran Duran che gli Spandau Ballet.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> E' sull'album che oscuro detesta .....


E sti cazzi, la canzone spacca.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*L7*

No,Rio è bello,preferisco notorius,musicalmente è più orecchiabile!!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quelli so' dilettanti....
> 
> addirittura il figlio di Bertinotti ha sposato la figlia di un fascistazzo di prima categoria...
> 
> ...


come immaginerai qua'sindaco PD.(60%di voti..)..ma chissene frega..e'mio amico e lo stimo..e se l'incontro ci diamo il five..e lui sa benissimo coem la penso..
poi ti dico anche che ex mio migliore amico,purtroppo trasferito lontanissimo...era devoto a Bertinotti...si fa'cosi'Stermy..dico bene??


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come immaginerai qua'sindaco PD.(60%di voti..)..ma chissene frega..e'mio amico e lo stimo..e se l'incontro ci diamo il five..e lui sa benissimo coem la penso..
> poi ti dico anche che ex mio migliore amico,purtroppo trasferito lontanissimo...era devoto a Bertinotti...si fa'cosi'Stermy..dico bene??


anche per me e' cosi', infatti ho un mio vecchio amico d'infanzia che ha sempre avuto la foto der duce nel portafogli e mo' sta alla Digos...

pero' per CasaPound o Forza Nuova ce sta proprio na' reazione allergica...nun e' cos'...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Ex*

E mò te sei fatto li cazzi tuà...sei amico della guardie?per di più anche digos?


----------



## exStermy (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mò te sei fatto li cazzi tuà...sei amico della guardie?per di più anche digos?


e ce lo so...nessuno e' perfetto...

sschhscusate....

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Nnnoooo*

E te scuso un cazzo bello mio,che mi dici der g8?,e de spaccarotella?A spione...sei un teppista te fai forte perchè sei amico delle guardie....!!


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2012)

*Kid*

Potresti venire a lavorare da me,ti vedo capo del persoanale!!


----------



## exstermy (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E te scuso un cazzo bello mio,che mi dici der g8?,e de spaccarotella?A spione...sei un teppista te fai forte perchè sei amico delle guardie....!!


(solo la foto...)

http://iltulipano.wordpress.com/2010/10/17/ii-silvio-mafioso-di-giovanni-ugo/

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potresti venire a lavorare da me,ti vedo capo del persoanale!!


ecco fatto.


alè.


----------



## angelo-merkel (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dai..hanno fatto anche altro...!!Io adoravo i Fgth!!


già
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1pY74nWTg4

per te....


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.
> C'era un tipo che tutti i giorni incrociavo sulla metro.
> Mamma mia.
> Non proprio il mio classico tipo, eppure...
> ...


ti capisco perfettamente, anche a me è capitata una cosa analoga. Dovrebbero avere un segno distintivo, i giuggioloni.


----------



## Kid (26 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potresti venire a lavorare da me,ti vedo capo del persoanale!!


Lascia perdere, non sono poi così affidabile...


----------

